# Would you marry?



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Would you marry the person above?

Tags


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

No


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 22, 2014)

No.


----------



## Zady (Dec 22, 2014)

No


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

I dunno


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's the deal with these threads.. xD


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No :<


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> No.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's the deal with these threads.. xD



It's a famine duh

I DON'T KNOW


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No.

Duh?!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes duh

No


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Yas please


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No,

and No, what did you mean by duh?
No or Yes xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> Yas please



I don't know.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

duh no yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No
you're confusing me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hate these EMOTES! xD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

I know, yes

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No....
I'll wait for someone else xD


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No >.>


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

nope


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Correct!
No.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

yess


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Who are you? >.>
No.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

you don't know me?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know any of you


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you don't know me?



No..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> I don't know any of you



No, I won't marry you.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

no you're disgusting


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

I'M USING AN INSULT AGAINST YOU 

No thank you, I just had lunch


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

I love ya

so yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No, I don't know you..


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe, I don't know..


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

OH HELL YES


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

maybe maybe not. The question is very confusing


----------



## Naiad (Dec 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> OH HELL YES



Hahaha!, That's too funny!
Maybe.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 22, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 22, 2014)

No, I don't know you.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Psh. I don't marry muffins...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't marry Roxannes. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm too fabulous for you....


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm too awesome for you..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

yahh duh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah,
*Takes Sandwich and runs! xD)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

why u take my sandwich D:


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes,

(I love sandwiches!)'
*Took another*


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

yea


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah,
*Takes Espeon!*


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Nein..


----------



## Naiad (Dec 23, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Navar.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Only if you rate my lingerie~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Navar avar


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Navar avar



Grahmmuarsz Polleicsze!! Beep Beep...

And yes, only because I have a leash that I'd love to use....


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

...
No.
You won't answer my question ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Nevuuur. Or well at least learn to spell before we do.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

We're already married....


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Nevuuur. Or well at least learn to spell before we do.



Navar avar
navar avar to Roxanna too.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe. If your signature didn't give me nightmares.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

YES! you're adorable and I love pink!!! :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

and foxes!


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes! You're awesome! <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm awesome alright 
we'd make a fantastic couple :'D


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Navar!

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybeh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> I'm awesome alright
> we'd make a fantastic couple :'D



YES  I ship R-Cookies x fuzzybug <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

:/


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

yep


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't, you're too Fabulous.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yus!!! please marry me :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> I can't, you're too Fabulous.



NO NOT YOU!!!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Puffy said:


> yep



NINJA


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

ffffffffffffffffffff ninja'd


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Navar

- - - Post Merge - - -

avar


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

No get out of the basement already!


----------



## Skep (Dec 23, 2014)

no srry


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Nein.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 24, 2014)

You again? XD Sure


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

sure, i got nothing better to do.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Navar avar, your avatar is funny.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

I wouldn't marry someone who's this rude to me :<


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

>.>
Noooo...


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope.

Two questions.
1) Why is this game so popular?
2) Why are there no tags in here yet, huh?


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2014)

my wife

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk someone add tags thats too weird


----------



## Aradai (Dec 24, 2014)

in a heartbeat
*takes out beer cozy* will u be my bruh


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2014)

-slips a fedora on your head-
bruh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 24, 2014)

Sure?


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope. Don't know you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Nein. I hate this thread


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope. lmfao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Not cool enough for me, so no.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope. That was offensive. XD


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 24, 2014)

nahh

i'm taken by another boii <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

No..


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Meh. Maybe


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Of course. Fuzzybug is my #2 waifu.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah,

*Takes all of your signatures and runs*


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

I should've asked for a prenup -_-


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 27, 2014)

Depends


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe? Never seen you...

also YOU NINJA!


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Come here my fuzzy bug. Take me now.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Leela said:


> Come here my fuzzy bug. Take me now.



Happy to baby <3


----------



## alesha (Dec 27, 2014)

No, no, and no to everyone, I got a boyfriend or 2, don't  need more....but heaps more space for friends and BFFs


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

No, no..


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 27, 2014)

How does one have more than one boyfriend D:


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

NO you keep ninja'ing me!! >_<


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you good at vacuuming


----------



## alesha (Dec 27, 2014)

00jachna said:


> How does one have more than one boyfriend D:


1 proper, 1 I'm not sure on


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

No.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> Are you good at vacuuming



Yeah 
Who isn't..


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> No.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Sure


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll save you for someone else


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe, only if you tell me where you get those signatures...


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

...ok?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Hm...
I don't know


----------



## Alice (Dec 28, 2014)

N'aw dawg. I don't even know you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Nahh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

you could only wish~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Too Fabulous for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

no go away


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Never Nouri is mean >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

nah I smell Xbone...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Xbone?

Nahh, I see wolfgang.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

too skinny for my taste~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Nahh, uses tildes too much...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

No because...well idk.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No no..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes!

Just kidding!


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah!
(Jokes)

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

umm no lol


----------



## Dork (Dec 29, 2014)

take me to dinner first woah


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Nein.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I always say No to ninjas.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Nein.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I always say No to ninjas.



lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Laughed at me 
*Says* "No, I don't say yes to people who laugh at me.."


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Laughed at me
> *Says* "No, I don't say yes to people who laugh at me.."



i was laughing at what you said bout ninjas didnt mean to upset you


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

You didn't xD


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

No thank you very much please thank you to you sir.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol, What?
Yeah.
(Signatures )


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

n o


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Too short for me. (Jokes xD)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

no, you're like 15 wth XP


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Meh, maybe~


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2014)

No


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 30, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

No, I'm already married!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't she is already married lol


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

You love Rosie, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes because i am guessing you love rosie as well


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, Rosie is best peppy kitty after all.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Yes, Rosie is best peppy kitty after all.



omg i never knew that this gif existed i am saving that to my computer right now lol


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

It's from the Animal Crossing movie, she's adorable in that.

Like super adorable.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> It's from the Animal Crossing movie, she's adorable in that.
> 
> Like super adorable.



oh i heard about that i couldnt find an english dubbed version tho


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2014)

no

I cant marry someone that likes dubs


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

no
your avatar gives me nightmares


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

i never said i don't like them i just would like to understand what they are saying and nope


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

no because I believe you just got ninja'd...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 30, 2014)

Probably not


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

only if you make me a sandwich


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Probably.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2014)

yes

ngl


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Locket (Dec 30, 2014)

Are you a girl?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Boy.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2014)

2bisexual4you

but no.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2014)

3pansexual5u

"I want an Alaskan Malamute or a Samoyed"

you like dogs so yes


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Dec 30, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Probably not.. (Sorry xD)


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 1, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

nothing to complain about I guess~


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope sorry


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 1, 2015)

No.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

nu


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

nah, too sugar coated for my taste~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 1, 2015)

No, sorry


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 1, 2015)

No so sorry


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

no because your signature isn't "centered" :/


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe~


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

lol, I don't know you.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

Eei.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

and why would I do that? :/


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 1, 2015)

H to the no.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

No.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

idk, probs not


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

لا


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## princessmorgan (Jan 1, 2015)

no...


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea sure


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

uuuuuuuhhhh......


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

No.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

.....no......just......no


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay. Let's get hitched.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

maybe~
how old are you again?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Nooooo just noooooo like I said


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

No.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

no~
you're only 12, kiddo~


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

No, you're too Fabulous for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> no~
> you're only 12, kiddo~



Thank you, now I can rest without thinking a perv is stalking me


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Thank you, now I can rest without thinking a perv is stalking me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Stop making me laugh


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Nein nein nein..


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup,Disband's bae.<3

Jkjkjk...


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

nooooooooo...

xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*runs away for her life* O.O


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Nooooooooo againnn


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 2, 2015)

yeah maybe you seem cool


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

Why not


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Noooooo...
Whyyyyy???


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

too many Os and Ys for my taste XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll get the priest now.

(Jk)


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Great.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

nevar


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm too hot for you :/


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Sure. Navar!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

No bump


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Nooooooo..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 4, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

TOTALLY YES YES YES...

If you change your avatar... that is.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 5, 2015)

No you probably don't like me anyway cos I clicked the spoiler


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

You're a girl, no.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

I would never marry a hedgehog!


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

I would marry Santa/duck/king


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Change your gender, and I will! I'm desperate… Heheh


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh yeah! 
Nooo


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

No. I don't want to live with a scary face without eyebrows.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 6, 2015)

Sure why not


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

nah


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

nopeeeeeee


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I WOULD TOTALLY MARRY A UNICORN ~ FREE CAKE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

excuse me?

no e.e


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Girls + girls = weirdos
Girls+girls as In  girls that marry girls


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

no wutttt


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 6, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yes yu luv pietro


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)

Why not zoidberg?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yes my love <3


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yesss so beautifullllll


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)

xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yesssssssssssssss imagine if u just got banned from tbt for saying xD


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)

Bans! Bans everywhere! xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

nuuu xD


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Noooooo


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know.

Haha xD
Don't quote this, btw >.>


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll marry you. You seem like a magical girl.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Only for your signatures. xD


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

can we sleep in separate beds


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Sure. lol, you made this thread even creepier (Jokes xD)


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay then, I'll marry you. If/when we get divorced, you can have the children.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Leela said:


> Okay then, I'll marry you. If/*when* we get divorced, you can have the children.



Okay, and that bold part is making me laugh.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 7, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know, you said you're vegan, right?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 7, 2015)

Vegetarian


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> Vegetarian



probs not seeing how i'm taken


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 7, 2015)

No


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

No


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

HELL YES


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 8, 2015)

No


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

No.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 9, 2015)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

too cute for my taste...


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2015)

no !


----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

no but i would murray them


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Uh, no xp


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 9, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

no, your signature isn't centered >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

if i can has dat feather


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 9, 2015)

yes, you know blue cheese monkeys turn me on


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah... >.>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

no you don't have a Wii U >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

I do have a Wii-u 

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

nah~
nobody has a wii u with no mk8 >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> nah~
> nobody has a wii u with no mk8 >.>



That's because MK7 is better >.>

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

nevar!
mk7 is severely inferior to mk8 >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

it is so nope ;p


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

puts on a jeremy costume


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

hell yes jeremy


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

maybe


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

it's a yes now


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 9, 2015)

Y'know what, sure why not?


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

lets get marry


----------



## nard (Jan 9, 2015)

um 


maybe?? idk


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hipster (Jan 10, 2015)

You look nice .. okay! lets get married


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

no...


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no...



I don't know.. >.>


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

no

i'm taken


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

nah, you're taken :/


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

only if you could satisfy my "needs" XD


----------



## nard (Jan 11, 2015)

hell ya


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

yessssssssss we'll make a great furry family :'D


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

if you dyed your hair blue I would~


----------



## nard (Jan 11, 2015)

v u v yes


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm a guy .-.

and I want to dye my hair crimson

so yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> v u v yes



yes


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

everybody would marry me so I guess I'd marry everybody XD


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

yes but ur banned so i guess i'll just take ur money and be single oh well  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Eh maybe but likely no


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know.


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

probably


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes your avatar intrigues me ^.^


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

itd help if i knew them a lil better but no


----------



## Rasha (Jan 13, 2015)

you seem nerdy which is my type so


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you seem nerdy which is my type so



doki dokis.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't care 
Anyways I'm asexual lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm asexual too we should so marry.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I don't care
> Anyways I'm asexual lol





MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm asexual too we should so marry.




wiggles eyebrows asexual too


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

not unless you're RICH BUD


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe...Are they rich?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

NAda


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

nop because why you gotta be so rUDE


----------



## Meadows (Jan 14, 2015)

NO! I hate online dating.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> NO! I hate online dating.



ok.....................chill..........................................
and no since you said that


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

umm no since you keep mentioning my pinwheel when I clearly won that o_o


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

maybe ... :3 seems nice


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 15, 2015)

Sure ^-^


----------



## matt (Jan 15, 2015)

cor yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

nein :c


----------



## Mango (Jan 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

No.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 15, 2015)

possibly


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2015)

nah


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 16, 2015)

No way in mole heaven.


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2015)

Heck yes, let's reset _together_


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

omg yes!


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes! ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

i guess haha


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 16, 2015)

heck yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

aw yiis <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

As long as you take me to dinner first


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

It depends...are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

too cutesy for my taste~


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> too cutesy for my taste~



Excusez-moi? A few pages back you said yes D:


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a Dori~


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Well then. I never.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

ah leik faxes so...


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

So do I


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

stating the obvious yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

If you are a boy


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a lesbian :B


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

No


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 16, 2015)

No


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes your mayor name is Olivia and you have the cutest avatar ^o^


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

No

My prediction of the next post: No


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Well you're wrong
my answer is yes


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Well done I wouldn't marry you

My prediction of the next post: No


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Well then
due to your crude response, my answer is still yes.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Jan 16, 2015)

no thanks


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

NEVER


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

No


----------



## Leela (Jan 16, 2015)

yum yum

sure


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Leela (Jan 16, 2015)

get me a ring or get out


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

over my dead body


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

No you were mean to my babe D:<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm NEVER mean, in fact I'm so amazing even I'm jealous of myself~
also no


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

giiiiiiiirl you know we're like already married and everything, that was 2 years ago >.>


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

No. Flat out _*NO*_


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

oh no


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

*NO NO NO NO NO*


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

never ever ever


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

*NEVERRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 17, 2015)

Time to break up this little love-fest.

^ You're probably too young for me, so no.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

no


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

probs not


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

yes you're adorable I want to eat your hair, can I?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

NO


----------



## stumph (Jan 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 17, 2015)

seems legit, why not?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 18, 2015)

Uhhhh... sure?


----------



## Clever Bear (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, if only for that rad anime screenshot reaction.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

Pass


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Pass


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm taken so no thank you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, the above poster said no.. so, that speaks for itself lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2015)

noo


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 21, 2015)

Sure. Can I please have your avatar? <3 ^_^'


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 21, 2015)

Sure, but only because your avatar is so cute. Q.Q


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

No. I prefer penguins, tigers, and bats.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

no, i have a boi


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

n0


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 23, 2015)

Nadda


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 24, 2015)

I dunno


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 24, 2015)

Eh, maybe.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

...
















You're a DISGUSTING, POMPOUS, FILTHY, UGLY, UNCOUTH, UNSIGHTLY, SPASTIC, RELENTLESS, RESILIENT, SMUG MELF of a Pokefan!!! You don't deserve to live! WHO THE DAVY PUT _YOU_ ON THE PLANET!?!?


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 24, 2015)

No...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 24, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, what is wrong with you and a maybe


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

. . .


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

no srry


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Jeez, what is wrong with you...



Nothing... Just raging over some Pokefan whose name starts with a K.
Lookin' at you, Kippla...


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 24, 2015)

n0


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

You're 17 and I'm 11... I dunno but that age difference isn't too appealing


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 25, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nothing... Just raging over some Pokefan whose name starts with a K.
> Lookin' at you, Kippla...



Oh well, that is just... I dunno

And a 50/50


----------



## Radda (Jan 25, 2015)

Meh no,probably just close friends.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

Kinda.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 25, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Probably not. xD
However if we're talking in terms of Kaneki.. yes pls


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

n0


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 25, 2015)

No


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 26, 2015)

meh
nah


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Jan 26, 2015)

kiss me you fool （人 ♡∀♡*）


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

i wouldn't marry anybody on here l0l


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

never


----------



## sarahwillaims (Jan 27, 2015)

NO ...


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chrome Dokuro said:


> kiss me you fool （人 ♡∀♡*）



absolutely.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

maybe, theres no face so idk


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

^^ don't judge on appearance! 
it's all about what's *inside*
like a healthy liver that's what matters

but no.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

I would, but...







Forgive me.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ^^ don't judge on appearance!
> it's all about what's *inside*
> like a healthy liver that's what matters
> 
> but no.



Hahah true, but appearance _can_ say a lot about the person
yus


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I would, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elsa speaks *truth.*


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 27, 2015)

nooo


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

no  but you still hurt my feelings :'(


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 27, 2015)

i dunno you or anyone sozzzzzzzz sadface


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

_who says you have to_
 *creepy stalker face activates*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2015)

Creeper stalker face = instant turn off

So no.


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

Pokemon lover. So no.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

No.

Maybe if you stop harming poor, innocent snowmen.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> No.
> 
> Maybe if you stop harming poor, innocent snowmen.



Nah. It's not likely I will stop.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

*Yes* *tries to wink but ends up failing and twitches whilst trying to wink*

 I've never met you I'm sorry if I'm too weird


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *Yes* *tries to wink but ends up failing and twitches whilst trying to wink*
> 
> I've never met you I'm sorry if I'm too weird



Yes. You are obviously human XD


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

nope. I don't know you lol


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

Potentially, they could be a nice person.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, I don't see anything that would make me say no. ;v;


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yes, I don't see anything that would make me say no. ;v;



Fo sho, they already said yes.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

no thanks.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes please ^^


----------



## Prabha (Jan 30, 2015)

Omg someone wants to marry me.
totally xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 30, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Omg someone wants to marry me.
> totally xD



Hm, it's a surprise? <3


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ you deserve a hug


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 31, 2015)

No.

 Your sig, however...


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

No


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

hh


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

*yes* ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd marry anyone that likes b.b.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes. ^^


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

omfg nooo Gasai Yuno wants to marry me _this. is. not. good._


----------



## nard (Feb 3, 2015)

yes bc u like anime


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> omfg nooo Gasai Yuno wants to marry me _this. is. not. good._



<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> yes bc u like anime



yes because cute avatar.


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2015)

yas, cause why not :L


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Yesh.

@Prabha - Yes I need a hug <3


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

No. But here, take some cake and a huggle. *Hands a cake and gives a big huggle before slinking away again*


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> No. But here, take some cake and a huggle. *Hands a cake and gives a big huggle before slinking away again*



Aw, c'mon! I'd marry you, your username is hard core <3


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> Aw, c'mon! I'd marry you, your username is hard core <3


Awieeee~ Thank yooou~ M-Maybe I would, you don't seem too bad, now that I actually see you say something. o///o


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> Awieeee~ Thank yooou~ M-Maybe I would, you don't seem too bad, now that I actually see you say something. o///o



^-^"
_~just kiss me you fool_ ~ <3


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

W-What? A - Alright.. *Lightly kisses Fuzzybug on the cheek* Mmh.. I don't like kisses.. Ever..


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> W-What? A - Alright.. *Lightly kisses Fuzzybug on the cheek* Mmh.. I don't like kisses.. Ever..



Hm...I think I can fix that... *kisses Skittle directly on the mouth* _~How's that?_


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

noooooooooo

v v v v v v v

haha ninja'd u


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Nuuu! Fuzzy is mine! *Tackles Wolf*


----------



## Leela (Feb 3, 2015)

uh, fuzzybug is my bae and you know it

I'd marry chrome dokuro too


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Nuuu! Fuzzy is mine! *Tackles Wolf*



...Now, now, let's share...


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10 Chrome would marry.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> 10/10 Chrome would marry.



YES! *goes and rents a suite*


----------



## Leela (Feb 3, 2015)

no thanks I don't want you

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk marry me please 

as long as you can make cookies

mmm


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Feb 3, 2015)

don't know if that was at me or fuzzybug I THOUGHT I WAS BAE
but I'd marry you and fuzzybug because 3-way marriage is gr8

and cookies yum
i make the best chocolate chip, you know


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> don't know if that was at me or fuzzybug I THOUGHT I WAS BAE
> but I'd marry you and fuzzybug because 3-way marriage is gr8
> 
> and cookies yum
> i make the best chocolate chip, you know



YAY CHOCOLATE YES


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Forever alone... XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Forever alone... XD


Nu uh, I just have too many takers XD
MY NEW NICKNAME IS CAKE
EVERYONE TAKE A SLICE


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

... That sounds so wrong... XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> ... That sounds so wrong... XD



 It's meant to~


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

-_-'


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> -_-'



C'mon, everyone needs more cake


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Sure...


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Sure...



Absolutely.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 3, 2015)

No⊂((・x・))⊃


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> No⊂((・x・))⊃



Excuse me?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha of course I would


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> nah



*squeaks* Sure?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuzzy, marry meeeee!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Fuzzy, marry meeeee!



Of course, my darling _~Angel_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 3, 2015)

let me think-


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

no you said no to kitty


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 3, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> *squeaks* Sure?



*rubs ear* mwah?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 3, 2015)

hmm... Lady Black.. 





Heck Yeah!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> *rubs ear* mwah?



...
why did that make my stomach jump
that wasn't meant to be suggestive...or was it?
eheh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yaassss


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yaassss



yes please! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> ...
> why did that make my stomach jump
> that wasn't meant to be suggestive...or was it?
> eheh



*snort laughes* is fine


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

..sure you seem nice


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

nah


----------



## muromame (Feb 4, 2015)

No, i don't trust people with 3D-Glasses


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

you made a good choice, I got fart tourettes...


----------



## muromame (Feb 4, 2015)

Is that why that girl OC has a gasmask on? haha
(and i still wouldn't want to marry you)


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

She has gasmask because her city is full with smoke in the air. All her people has it.
(Imfinewiththatsnort)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> She has gasmask because her city is full with smoke in the air. All her people has it.
> (Imfinewiththatsnort)



Nope.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> She has gasmask because her city is full with smoke in the air. All her people has it.
> (Imfinewiththatsnort)




I'm beginning to contemplate my previous decision...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> Nope.



nah you ninja'd me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

Nopity nope.


----------



## muromame (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah i would, but just because i pity Crona. Don't be sad ;_;


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

muromame said:


> Yeah i would, but just because i pity Crona. Don't be sad ;_;



Sure I like your Blathers art <3


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes! Your miku signature is too cute!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you! I found it on DA, so sadly it's not mine :'(
Yes!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

Hm... Well I've never met you on here before so probably not. xD


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

Love your icon, maybe ppft


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

pfft we know you love female chuck norrises


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

Ilovemybabe pppft


----------



## ilovelush (Feb 4, 2015)

no


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 4, 2015)

fine

no


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

eh, i'll put a ring on it.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 4, 2015)

I dunno. Maybe?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

10/10 would put a ring on it.


----------



## Orieii (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe? I don't know xD


----------



## Jou (Feb 4, 2015)

Sure o vo


----------



## ilovelush (Feb 4, 2015)

noo


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

yes for ken


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 5, 2015)

No never met you.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure ~♪


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

No because I don't marry random people c: and because akame will marry meee


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes pls

Yumyum


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> No because I don't marry random people c: and because akame will marry meee



pretty please with cherries on top O.O
I need your signature
What anime is that?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> pretty please with cherries on top O.O
> I need your signature
> What anime is that?


Akame Ga Kill. But your not stealing my Waifu/Signature/before anyone else Akame


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

no b/c you don't play this game fun.


----------



## talisheo (Feb 5, 2015)

No.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

lolnope.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 6, 2015)

No


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Akame Ga Kill. But your not stealing my Waifu/Signature/before anyone else Akame



I must
She's making me question the word 'straight'


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 6, 2015)

No


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

nono​


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Never


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

No... this game isn't working out. XD Barely anyone says yes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

lol
i say yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

aliscka said:


> No... this game isn't working out. XD Barely anyone says yes.


Everyone is obviously asexual ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

yes, 10/10 kawaii e3 ign 2015

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> I must
> She's making me question the word 'straight'



Noooo. I already married her. She loves me


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

yeet​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

nuh


Yuelia said:


> yes, 10/10 kawaii e3 ign 2015


no


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> nuh
> 
> no



Yas


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes Yum Yum *Licks lips*


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 8, 2015)

Sure


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

Pshh, your pfp is adorable so maybe u v u​


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 9, 2015)

same to you <3


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nuuupe~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 2, 2015)

lolnope.gif


----------



## skittlebee (Mar 2, 2015)

^ yes because made me laugh


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 2, 2015)

yes because kiki's delivery service!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jesh~


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

no, you seem annoying, sorry ; v ;;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well definitely no, geez ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure! ;v;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

Nonon


----------



## Naiad (Mar 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Why not? You seem nice :'>


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

ye


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## Invi (Mar 4, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_l??
Who knows?
You seem to have a vry cute face tho.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 4, 2015)

yes because i marry everyone


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

No wai.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Crona wouldn't like me, so sadly no


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Okie dokie.


----------



## deerui (Mar 4, 2015)

nope, the only one i hate on the bell tree tbh


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, I feel like I'm not good enough for you. You have high standards, right? o-o


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2015)

Nooope


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Nahhh


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Nah, I would want someone more free-spirited 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
No because no face 8(


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

nooooooo


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

nope, the quote in your sig makes me think you'll be the *****iest spouse ever 
"[If I can't be the best, I sure as hell can be the worst.]"


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Not at all.



Skyhook said:


> nope, the quote in your sig makes me think you'll be the *****iest spouse ever
> "[If I can't be the best, I sure as hell can be the worst.]"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSKmPP7ckzU
Here's a history lesson.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

No


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Not at all.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSKmPP7ckzU
> Here's a history lesson.



ill watch it in a bit

wynaut ill marry


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally someone doesn't act repulsed by me... ;~; 

And yes again


----------



## n64king (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah. Who knows when I may have another chance.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yeah. Who knows when I may have another chance.


Who needs a pushover when you can have Hyogo?!

Otherwise, yes, you're a hot babe irl.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

The endless cycle will continue.

No.


----------



## kassie (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure, why not~


----------



## undernickle (Mar 4, 2015)

sure would

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll marry myself, too.


----------



## deerui (Mar 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Well, I feel like I'm not good enough for you. You have high standards, right? o-o



idrk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope.



deerui said:


> nope, the only one i hate on the bell tree tbh


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

actually i would tbh


----------



## Aradai (Mar 4, 2015)

sure bc ur gonna nico nico nii my heart :^:


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't see why i would say no``


----------



## deerui (Mar 4, 2015)

sure


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah sure, you're an artist and I love art.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 5, 2015)

No


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nahh~


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

no


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nah, I be straight


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

youre a girl??? ; w ;;; sorry

and no


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> No wai.



Y YOU NO LOVE ME ;-; 
and yes btw


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Idk..ehhh… nah.


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

Idk


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah cause your cool UuU


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

yep


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

No ideaa..still unsure of your gender


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> No ideaa..still unsure of your gender



Im pretty sure Beardo is a girl

and sure


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

Doubt it. You seem nice but not my type haha.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't plan on marrying anyone. So, nah.


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

No


----------



## n64king (Mar 6, 2015)

No, you're an inny not an outty


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah, nah.


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

If you don't plan on marrying you are just spamming


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

If you don't answer the question you are just spamming...and breaking the guidelines.

Also...No.


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

.-. No


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

ew no


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

If marrying you was my destiny, I think I'd just end myself here and then.

8) AKA, Not in the slightest!


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If marrying you was my destiny, I think I'd just end myself here and then.
> 
> 8) AKA, Not in the slightest!


Aren't you sweet, still no


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure since no one ever says yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

50/50, that shipping is too mainstream 8(



Skyhook said:


> Aren't you sweet, still no


thx u


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes!
I'll always be your fan.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmm… nah. You seem alright though..


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope I do not even know you, stranger danger


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

If only you treat me gently
Then yes


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

i can be gentle uvu


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

For a fellow fox sure I would.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## loreiid (Mar 6, 2015)

maaybe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Neh


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

No, but I'd be lying if I said that avatar wasn't slightly tempting.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

No because I'm married to both eveee and Zane


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

D'aww > u <

Nah.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)

yes because yes


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

No because you're taken


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hipster (Mar 6, 2015)

... nO :c


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

No I guess.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnah.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Totally.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd prefer my lover to be less... dead. So nope!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Pro'lly not


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

hell yeah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

nah.....well....hmmmm....nah.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

nooo


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Why not


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes uwu


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sure, why not~


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Sure


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope, I only like snazberries.


----------



## Extra (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope, you don't like snazzapples


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 7, 2015)

No


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Nah...you're Justin, now, and that's not okay...You need to be Kyle.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

(づ￣ ?￣)づ c'mere sugarplum


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

nnnuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Probably not… maybe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

mmmmneh...neh....maybe...but neh...


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

noo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Noooooo....no. no.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

No cuz u never say yes to anybody


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> No cuz u never say yes to anybody



Hey! I said yes to Beardo!

Also, no, because you didn't notice that.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 7, 2015)

No idek you.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't it would be illegal 

rip my observational skills apparently


----------



## Aradai (Mar 7, 2015)

in a heartbeat....bruh


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2015)

Sure uwu


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Sure...what the hell...why not.


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2015)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

idrk you so no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Nuuuupe


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

nope.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 8, 2015)

lol yeah for bob


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure.
For Bubbline


----------



## Sugilite (Mar 8, 2015)

/pops open a ring


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

No, because you broke my ring, by trying to pop it open.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

No, we probably have nothing in common!
(dunno who K Moennig is)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

No, because you don't even know who Katherine Moennig is.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 8, 2015)

No b/c Idek you


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

no because i don't like your username


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

ye sure why not, you seem like a master memer!


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

ye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) yeh alright, I can dig that


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

ABSOLUTELY


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2015)

Natty seems to barely be legal, heehee. i'll have to pass.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh yesssssss! c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/? sure ok



Natty said:


> ABSOLUTELY


<333
three 3's 4 u


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure. I can deal with it.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 8, 2015)

I still do not know you...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Likewise


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah why not


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Alright. I'll go for it.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 8, 2015)

yeah dawg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Fo sho.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 9, 2015)

No still


----------



## milkyi (Mar 9, 2015)

yes <3 only love no hate


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Suree


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

muh babe, I'd marry u in a split second.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

mmmneh


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

i think your avatar is from kuro****suji so maybe​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 9, 2015)

Sure, why not!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

We could probably make it work


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

sure


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

Yus, yui seem liek a cutie. c;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## Javocado (Mar 9, 2015)

nah fam


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

nahhhh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Ye


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool siggy but naw.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Meh...maybe.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sure, why not!



You mean Wynaut!

And sure to the person above me since Yuelia influenced me


----------



## milkyi (Mar 10, 2015)

*Evee said:


> You mean Wynaut!
> 
> And sure to the person above me since Yuelia influenced me



Yaaaay influence!

and yes to the person above.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

possibly.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

fasho


----------



## milkyi (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Maybe~



omg is my dream for you to consider me 

and yes to the person above ^w^


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Sure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

ye ye.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 11, 2015)

yeh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Yah totes.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

Noo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Prob Not.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 14, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

dunno

- - - Post Merge - - -

what even is this thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Nah. 

/It's a thread where you say whether you'd marry the person above you or not.\


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

you seem like a cute person but probably too young for me :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

By about five years x3

Mmmmm...maybe...probably not, though...


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 14, 2015)

No.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

No


----------



## deerui (Mar 15, 2015)

probs


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

too young + called my sig art terrible

nope, no way.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not sure


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2015)

yeah dawg because your just too cute >D<


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 15, 2015)

Who knows, probably not… probably


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

HHhhmmmmmmmmmmnah.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

Heck yeah.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yuh <3


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 15, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2015)

No because you were being rude to someone before and even put it in your signature :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

You bet.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

nope.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2015)

yeh for bob


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 16, 2015)

yes.


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 16, 2015)

sure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Prob not.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 16, 2015)

Yesss <333


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 16, 2015)

No because I don't want to be accused of lezbianism


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, because lesbianism is cool too.


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

no because pipiland


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

Ehh, no.


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 17, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

no


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

yes.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 17, 2015)

No, but I _would_ marry Bob.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

[puts on my Bob furry suit]


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd marry the **** out of Bob


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

bob is a disgusting villager so no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Nevar!


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you guess what he's saying?


----------



## milkyi (Mar 18, 2015)

It says Hell no and yes <3


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 18, 2015)

yes please.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

sure stranger


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)

In a heartbeat


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd end myself if I never tried to marry you (╹◡╹ )


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Gross no


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe... for that cake


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure thang, chicken wang.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

nnnnnneeeehhhhhyyyyyeah.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2015)

(bringing this back)
nahh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 2, 2015)

Murrey fur dah iscreem? Yas.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

nope!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure. I just want love ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Sure. I just want love ;-;



lel,nope! I already have a bae!
But you can try Miiverse for dating!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

:'( it takes too long to load on ma 3ds rip


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> :'( it takes too long to load on ma 3ds rip



Can try in PC version,can try the Wii U fit community or the Youtube one


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Tru god i dont even have a computer


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

YES! We can be each other's beards!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

YUSSSSSSSsSSSssSss


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Tru god i dont even have a computer



Idfldnsndt:._.,anyways you got kaydeekrunk!
KaydeeKrunk:nope! you already have a bae!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Im laughing because you spelled both our usernames wrong


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

lel
*Sweet victory music plays*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

UNNACCEPTABLEE U NUB U FEXD THEM I KEEL YUO


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> UNNACCEPTABLEE U NUB U FEXD THEM I KEEL YUO



U WOT M8?! 1V1 IN SPLATOON WITH AEROSPRAYERS M9!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

I DONT HAVE A WII U M8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I DONT HAVE A WII U M8



LELXD U NUB
THEN 1V1 ON ACNL IN PITFALL SEEDS


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

K M8 HOW BOUT DEM TRIKY ONEZ


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> K M8 HOW BOUT DEM TRIKY ONEZ



SURE M9!!!11


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes just because their town is called weed town


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes!



If u give dat cake!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 2, 2015)

No im straight


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

idk who u are so nope


----------



## Jacob (Aug 2, 2015)

yes bc u seem nice


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u seem nice as well

but im a guy soz


----------



## boujee (Aug 2, 2015)

mmmm no


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

You're really nice, but no.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> mmmm no



u make me sad


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 2, 2015)

never seen you before so no


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

idk who u are either so no soz


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nah.. But you seem cool!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u seem cool as well!!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 2, 2015)

lol yeah sure


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

Uh lol sure


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 2, 2015)

No.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 2, 2015)

nah ^-^


----------



## Rasha (Aug 2, 2015)

yes because I love Punchy <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

No ;-; </3


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't think so (much as I love unicorns)


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u seem nice but nope


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

i've seen you everywhere and you seem really cool tbh, idk


----------



## Rasha (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> No ;-; </3



why the long face? ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yes, I love Jessie ^^


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 2, 2015)

yes
i like that fish


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes bc i loveapples and crackers


----------



## Rasha (Aug 2, 2015)

no but I must apologize for an old not very nice comment I wrote to you before, it was actually a joke but it wasn't funny
I is sorry


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 2, 2015)

yes
i still like the fish


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jessie. said:


> i've seen you everywhere and you seem really cool tbh, idk



im p sure it's a yes or no answer but ok


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> im p sure it's a yes or no answer but ok



then yes????


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jessie. said:


> then yes????



so this is what being married feels like


----------



## milkyi (Aug 2, 2015)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuureeeeeeeeeee


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nah You are pretty cool though!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Beardo (Aug 3, 2015)

idk


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Locket (Aug 3, 2015)

Maybe...


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

Nahh.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 3, 2015)

If you're ten like your twitter says, then no haha


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> If you're ten like your twitter says, then no haha


Then no to you then! .v.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2015)

No


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel  like we should get to know each other before we jump straight into marriage so I'm going to have to say no


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

yes you're awesome!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

yes you play my games thats why


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Ye why not


----------



## riummi (Aug 3, 2015)

nah i like being single


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2015)

nope same


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

no I would not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2015)

no


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Noo


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2015)

No im sorry!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 3, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> No im sorry!









Responding with gifs ftw.


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

No.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Nopey nope nope

your sig is cute though, ponyo was my favorite movie when i was in kindergarten


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 4, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

no
lol everyone says no to me probably the fact that im super young xP


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

no you left me at the altar I def wouldn't marry u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Sure


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Sure



okay good I would marry you too that makes it official


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Cou (Aug 4, 2015)

yes because you're down to help me in fantasy life


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

kayleee said:


> no you left me at the altar I def wouldn't marry u



what?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2015)

Too young for ya boi.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2015)

maybe if i wasnt straight


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

My heart breaks but i would marry you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dammit ninjas. I would marry you both tho


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

No.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Sure



wait what


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

anyway. no


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

why i thought we had a love life majora  yes


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

Possibly

- - - Post Merge - - -

If your female

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait your a 10 yo boy
In that case no lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

matt said:


> Possibly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


<\3 MY LOVE LIFE WITH MATT-SENPAI IS OVER


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes :-D


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

No

broke the yeses


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Yes



okay let's date


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> No
> 
> broke the yeses



No and arent u rude lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

lol Well you kept saying no to me so NO!


----------



## Cou (Aug 4, 2015)

no bc you wanna marry everyone else : ( lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy hizzle yes ok


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

lmao no I don't just saying. no one loves me :O


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

what is going on


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

YES


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes oh wait yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

no
I say no because it's awkward saying yes


----------



## Cou (Aug 4, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> lmao no I don't just saying. no one loves me :O



sorry was ninja'd i ment to say that to user @Idfldnsndt 

and yes sure i like ur isabelle icon


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

heh isabelle 

sure I guess idk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

I love everyone


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

sure why not


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> sure why not



don't steal my new waifu


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> don't steal my new waifu



omg fine :/ I'm just going to start saying yes to everyone so 

yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

no back to you!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

NO!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes and im not a girl


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Yes and im not a girl



OH! Then uh...Still wanna date?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Sey


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

no, I won't marry you. I don't wanna ruin your relationship with ApolloJustice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Probably,just grow 6 yrs more


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

Nah man


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

yeah why not?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Ew no you're only 11 lol


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ew no you're only 11 lol



But I'm soooo mature for my age ask my mom


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2015)

LOL uh nah


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

Nah~


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Aug 4, 2015)

Sure, why not.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 4, 2015)

Hyagh!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

No



Theres someone who may wants...


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

YA


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 4, 2015)

Blessed by the fire gods you say...Ok I'd marry you


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Buggy (Aug 4, 2015)

No because you're much too fabulous. ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes

wtf marry me


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

nooooope


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooope


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Absolutely not


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 4, 2015)

>.<...
Naw


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 5, 2015)

I could never say "no" to a potato.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

What are you? Sure tho


----------



## kayleee (Aug 5, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 5, 2015)

Nopeu


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

nopey


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 5, 2015)

Noooooo


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 5, 2015)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

ya probably


----------



## kayleee (Aug 5, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

Totally. That user title sold me.


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes!! But I'm too late.. my boyfriend is now marrying kayleee

I cri evertim


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 would marry <3


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, I'm marrying you again <3


----------



## himeki (Aug 5, 2015)

no marrige sux


----------



## mogyay (Aug 5, 2015)

i like your attitude so yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 5, 2015)

We should date first before we dive straight into marriage.


No


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah man


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Okie whatevs


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

no i don't wanna hurt your relationship with henry


----------



## Locket (Aug 5, 2015)

Maybe if you were a man, but nah


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

eh


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 5, 2015)

No -- the age difference is too extreme. This thread makes me feel really awkward, lol.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

sure why not


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Sure <3


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

no




Bellsprout said:


> No -- the age difference is too extreme. This thread makes me feel really awkward, lol.



lol right


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 5, 2015)

Well. No. But sure. You like kawaii so idk. This thread. I don't even know why the heck i'm here. ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah only love no h8 m8.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

yus 

its just a game lol


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah

 I know Bae


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2015)

Nah


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2015)

nahh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 6, 2015)

Noo


----------



## Rasha (Aug 6, 2015)

never ever ever


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 6, 2015)

Uh.. no.. I hope that snake dragon thing is not your pet.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

Hell ya hmu bby girl ^-*


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nahh, You're cool though.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Wanted to marry u
But u never loved meh T-T








xDloljk,nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

What can I say, I walk a lonesome road.. But no~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

mi baby says no but i says yes!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Nup, I'm as straight as the lonely road itself~


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> mi baby says no but i says yes!



wat


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nope
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Psst* He might have a crush. Hurrdurr.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope

 JacobLawall X MissLily FTW!
I SHIP IT!
#JacobLily


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

JacobLawall X MissLily 
I double ship it! (/>w<)/
#JacobLily


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Im gonna make a fanfiction!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

No.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Ya, probably best to just keep it to ourselves. Wouldn't wanna be rude or obnoxious. x.x


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Im gonna make a fanfiction!



XD OMG 

But no for Alby :3


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> XD OMG
> 
> But no for Alby :3



Of course~
You have Jacob after all! X3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Of course~
> You have Jacob after all! X3



Omg if he see this >.< *hides under a bunch of blankets* Omg plz halp. But No again XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Nope
> 
> JacobLawall X MissLily FTW!
> I SHIP IT!
> #JacobLily



Jetix omg


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Aaaaand a love triangle has been formed!
Who will seize the fair lady's heart? Jacob or Terpy?
Find out more on the next episode of BellBall Tree!

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry I just had to... XD And no.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

If ur a guy then no



Alby-Kun said:


> *Psst* He might have a crush. Hurrdurr.





Jetix said:


> Nope
> 
> JacobLawall X MissLily FTW!
> I SHIP IT!
> #JacobLily





Alby-Kun said:


> JacobLawall X MissLily
> I double ship it! (/>w<)/
> #JacobLily





Alby-Kun said:


> Of course~
> You have Jacob after all! X3





MissLily123 said:


> Omg if he see this >.< *hides under a bunch of blankets* Omg plz halp. But No again XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Alby-Kun said:


> Aaaaand a love triangle has been formed!
> Who will seize the fair lady's heart? Jacob or Terpy?
> Find out more on the next episode of BellBall Tree!
> 
> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry I just had to... XD And no.



oh sorry i missed this all xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaaaand a love triangle has been formed!
> Who will seize the fair lady's heart? Jacob or Terpy?
> Find out more on the next episode of BellBall Tree!
> 
> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry I just had to... XD And no.



Omg halp

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> If ur a guy then no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG HALP!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If ur a guy then no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huehuehue, Jacob has seen it alll~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehuehue, Jacob has seen it alll~



Omg my life- 

But no I wouldn't marry you still


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

ya lmao

(i was pretty surprised to see people talkin about me. am i finally famous, mother?)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg my life-
> 
> But no I wouldn't marry you still



Don't turn this into a love square! D8


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Omg please no love square


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

omg!
Terpy cant go!
Srry terpy ,but misslily has jacob,srry 
Now
JacobLawall,will u take MissLili as ur waifu?
MissLili,will u take JacobLawall as ur husbando?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Omg why XD 

Nope, I wouldn't  marry you, but you're cool


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> omg!
> Terpy cant go!
> Srry terpy ,but misslily has jacob,srry
> Now
> ...



im only 15 :,)

yes again


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg why XD
> 
> Nope, I wouldn't  marry you, but you're cool


c'mon lily! accept Jacob! 
and nope,for obvious reasons >ω<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> im only 15 :,)
> 
> yes again



age doesn't matter! it matters ♥luv♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> im only 15 :,)
> 
> yes again



omg! he accepted!
Lily,plz accept!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Nothing can break an inseperable bound, no matter the distance, no matter the age~

I'm not marrying to priest. XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing can break an inseperable bound, no matter the distance, no matter the age~
> 
> I'm not marrying to priest. XD



im not a TBT priest,Jas0n is,but he was sick,so he called meh to make the 1st TBT wedding 
nope,my sig. with the applecracker spoiler explains why not
C'mon misslily,plz accept!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

I do not want to marry someone who smokes weed everyday.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> im not a TBT priest,Jas0n is,but he was sick,so he called meh to make the 1st TBT wedding
> nope,my sig. with the applecracker spoiler explains why not
> C'mon misslily,plz accept!



OMG people ya'll spamming this thread XD How about we move this convo to VMs? And I am only 16

Also no to magic marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

No, I want to see all this drama! XD
And no.


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes because you're a magic marshmallow >.<


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 10, 2015)

ahhh no you have dragons


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

maybe if apple forget meh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Sure, cause awesooome~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was c**kblocked. </3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

nope!







ACCEPT >ω<


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

nah don't wanna ruin anything w/ you & applecracker


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Accept what?


And nope


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

rofl yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Accept what?
> 
> 
> And nope


u know wat ?ω?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

*nahh*


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> rofl yes




Lol jk


And no Jetix I don't XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Lol jk
> 
> 
> And no Jetix I don't XD


GOD,ACCEPT JACOB! >///<


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

oh my god


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm pansexual so as long as your personality is good, idc ~ D:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> oh my god



lel,that couple is reel xD


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

awkwardswedishfish said:


> I'm pansexual so as long as your personality is good, idc ~ D:



psh my personality is amazing, everything about me is amazing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmm I dunno, maybe..yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> psh my personality is amazing, everything about me is amazing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hmm I dunno, maybe..yes



much wow,so awsum!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Double-post ,dont look


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Double-post ,dont look




Nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nah



nope


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

only if you gave me all your collectibles


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

ign: 5/10 too much ice cream


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

where's your signature? *is off topic on purpose*


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yehh


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm on mobile lol


And maybe XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I'm on mobile lol
> 
> 
> And maybe XD


ZOMFG SHE TOLD TO HIM YES!
Now i declare u two,waifu and husbando,now kiss :3
#JacobLilyIsReal


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ZOMFG SHE TOLD TO HIM YES!
> Now i declare u two,waifu and husbando,now kiss :3
> #JacobLilyIsReal



wow there 

and nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ZOMFG SHE TOLD TO HIM YES!
> Now i declare u two,waifu and husbando,now kiss :3
> #JacobLilyIsReal



Omg XD YOU ARE JUST STALKING US EVERYWHERE XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> wow there
> 
> and nah



no,go with ur waifu :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

frikin X3 post


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix you scare me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

>_<
sometimes i can act weird


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

awkwardswedishfish said:


> Jetix you scare me




Omg right XD


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

...too young


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

Non.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Would you buy me diner


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Would you buy me diner



Well i dont see why not 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Aaaaand a love triangle has been formed!
> Who will seize the fair lady's heart? Jacob or Terpy?
> Find out more on the next episode of BellBall Tree!
> 
> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry I just had to... XD And no.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Well i dont see why not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



don't worry,i will always luv u!
loljkxD,but someone will always love u


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> don't worry,i will always luv u!
> loljkxD,but someone will always love u



;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> ;-;



srry! but i already luv someone ;-;


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nah. But I call being maid of honor at your wedding XD jk jk


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg XD YOU ARE JUST STALKING US EVERYWHERE XD



Our job here is done, now go live happily, freely, and sexi-*ahem* lovingly!


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Possibly.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Possibly.



Say, what anime is your sig from? I once saw a clip of it but didn't know where it was from~


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

I-its... its a 3ds game...
Im astounded that no one even had this username.. .~.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> I-its... its a 3ds game...
> Im astounded that no one even had this username.. .~.



O-oh... ;~; 
Well then, there goes that. 
Thanks for the clarification though. xD


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

-.-' so you dont wanna know the name of the game??


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> -.-' so you dont wanna know the name of the game??



What? No, of course I still do! ^^;


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

That's too bad, I'm not going to tell you. ;w;


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> nope



Senpi ;~;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> That's too bad, I'm not going to tell you. ;w;



W-wah, whyy~? Y w Y

And nuh, Lily's already married. :U


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

r u boy or girl

damn ninja

nah


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> W-wah, whyy~? Y w Y
> 
> And nuh, Lily's already married. :U



Because i have an identity to protect.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Who? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phantom R said:


> Because i have an identity to protect.



Too bad, I'm stubborn! >


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Never thought I would become someone's senpai XD 

and nope~


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Never thought I would become someone's senpai XD
> 
> and nope~



Can chu be my senpai to? owo


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Does it annoy anyone else when people stay on a thread you've made for a very long time, but dont say anything?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when people stay on a thread you've made for a very long time, but dont say anything?



Not really, just means more views. And that's never a bad thing, is it? o:


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not really, just means more views. And that's never a bad thing, is it? o:



Nah, Also hi jacob.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Nah, Also hi jacob.



Hi Jacob.


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob is still here.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybeh, baybeh.


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nah



Stop replyin' to me if your just gonna reject meeeee. ;-;


And Yeah..


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

AHAHAHA, no.
My Neil Armstrong Cannon is as straight as the Single's Road of Loneliness.


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah 









Jacob. He left.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh your just tryin' to piss me off.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha~ I have mastered the art of Careful Tomfoolery! This allows me to bypass any person's anger while still screwing around ~


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Definite no. 

And you change your mind fast. o:


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Definite no.
> 
> And you change your mind fast. o:



I do? Why do you say that?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

So where we going to eat bae?


----------



## Darian (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm already married! D:


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Aw no I can't be a homewrecker


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you wanna buy me dinner?


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

do you like happy meals


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

I DO


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

We can go get a happy meal and live happily ever after!


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll bring my Sasuke pillow & we can double date ayyyyy amirite


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow great to have my whole life set now!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel X HappinessDelight







I SHIP IT!!!


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 11, 2015)

no but may i pls marry Kageyama Tobio???


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Kanaa said:


> no but may i pls marry Kageyama Tobio??? View attachment 141730



Sure u can!
He just needs to be real!


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Sure u can!
> He just needs to be real!



//shot
(?；д；`)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Kanaa said:


> //shot
> (?；д；`)



Mission Accomplished:Troll Kanaa-+420 btb


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

stop ur ships jetix

& nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> stop ur ships jetix
> 
> & nah



*sigh*
maybe ur right...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> stop ur ships jetix
> 
> & nah



omg ouch

and nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> omg ouch
> 
> and nah



happiness is right,i think i should stop
and nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> *sigh*
> maybe ur right...



I WAS KIDDING OK KIDDING
still nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I WAS KIDDING OK KIDDING
> still nah



oh! i guess its ok!
and nope


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Prolly.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 11, 2015)

Likely


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Likely



Mmmayhaps~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

nahh bruuuh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

You liked my Walmart jokes so I have to say I do for you!


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 11, 2015)

Why not, right?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Exactly, why not? x)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Would you buy me diner?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Some High Entia Caviar sold by a nopon?

No!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

i can't tell if ur a boy or girl

I'm gonna go w no?


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

i'm buying you a happy meal is that enough


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

lol nope


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope!

And my identity shall be secret-secwet, Jacob. xD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Some High Entia Caviar sold by a nopon?
> 
> No!



Shhhhhh they can't know about that....

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> i'm buying you a happy meal is that enough



I'm vegetarian but we can romantically share French fries on the golden arch


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

maybe




if u give meh dat dat cherry


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i can't tell if ur a boy or girl
> 
> I'm gonna go w no?


Does it matter? As long as I'm fed I'm happy


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

No, cause Daniel eats forbidden caviar! :U


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this in a giveaway so I quess no wedding

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> No, cause Daniel eats forbidden caviar! :U



Noo all the people who were eating it were pure blooded high Entia and look how that turned out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got this in a giveaway so I quess no wedding



awww 
"I'm vegetarian but we can romantically share French fries on the golden arch"
Call me daniel X HappinessDelight Confirmed?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

No because I was never bought any French fries....


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> awww
> "I'm vegetarian but we can romantically share French fries on the golden arch"
> Call me daniel X HappinessDelight Confirmed?



We should be love doctors. XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

If any of you give me a Popsicle collectible I'll be your internet bae


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nah



My heart can't handle this rejection....


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> My heart can't handle this rejection....



Sorry,she haves Phantom R


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Sorry,she haves Phantom R



What? Oh please no more shipping..

and no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

No I am independant and don't need you anymore I can live on my own


----------



## boujee (Aug 11, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol no



MY HATERS ARE MY MOTIVATORS


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2015)

no


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

I'd marry Alby.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

I'd ram a drill down Phantom's throat.


----------



## himeki (Aug 11, 2015)

No way in hell.


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'd ram a drill down Phantom's throat.




What kinda drill?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No way in hell.



Gee, thanks a bunch. </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phantom R said:


> What kinda drill?



One that can pierce the heavens!


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Lies.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll marry you if your desperate ^^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

nope sorry 
but still 2pro4Jas0n


----------



## okaimii (Aug 11, 2015)

No.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

ya sure i'm feelin risky


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

maybe ?ω?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Nu tanks.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

sure.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

I would rather kiss the edge of a sword and let my lips bleed out than say yes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

maybe,IDK?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I would rather kiss the edge of a sword and let my lips bleed out than say yes.



fine then


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

No hard feelings, yes? <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I would rather kiss the edge of a sword and let my lips bleed out than say yes.



OHHHHHH,HE HIT APOLLO WITH TEH OL' 1-0


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

But Apollo is a guy, isn't he? o:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But Apollo is a guy, isn't he? o:



Yes, I am a guy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But Apollo is a guy, isn't he? o:



yes,hes a guy


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Yes, I am a guy.



I'm sorry, what I meant was:

My Neil Armstrong Cannon is as straight and ballistic as the lonely road that most people walk on.


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry, what I meant was:
> 
> My Neil Armstrong Cannon is as straight and ballistic as the lonely road that most people walk on.



Lies.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Lies.



Lies FTW!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Lies.



I make sure not to lie. Lying would be one of my undoings~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Lies.



I make sure not to lie. Lying would be one of my undoings~

Lag = double post


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I make sure not to lie. Lying would be one of my undoings~



Then stop lying.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Then stop lying.



You're lying to yourself by thinking I'm lying.
Stop lying.


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You're lying to yourself by thinking I'm lying.
> Stop lying.



Liar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> You're lying to yourself by thinking I'm lying.
> Stop lying.



Liar.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You're lying to yourself by thinking I'm lying.
> Stop lying.



dont lie!
u want to confuse phantom r to think hes lying!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> dont lie!
> u want to confuse phantom r to think hes lying!



How do you know you're not lying to yourself by saying that?


----------



## Blu Rose (Aug 11, 2015)

i have no idea who you are

EDIT:  oh wait i'm the only one playing this game anymore


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes your avatar is adorable


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Neh.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 16, 2015)

Nuuuupe~


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Nah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Nie


----------



## alesha (Aug 16, 2015)

I dont know! 
Never met you


----------



## okaimii (Aug 16, 2015)

No.


----------



## alesha (Aug 16, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

nah


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

yehh


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Mm yes pls pls pls


----------



## Buggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe, if you didn't constantly deny my love.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

noooo


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmm...I'm thinking yes.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

no


----------



## Buggy (Aug 16, 2015)

This is all happening so fast... I'm not saying no, but I must think about it...
I cannot marry someone who loves ducks
Geese must remain the dominant race


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Maybe, if you didn't constantly deny my love.



 I never denied your love! 
Also yes to the above person.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

yeuh


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 16, 2015)

Ehhhh sure why not ^-^


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah cause Punchy <3


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

Buggy said:


> This is all happening so fast... I'm not saying no, but I must think about it...
> I cannot marry someone who loves ducks
> Geese must remain the dominant race



I only like rubber ducks it's okay
and no


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd rather marry Xiumin lol but I do like ducks so maybe...


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

oh okay that's fine
maybe since you like Xiumin


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

Since you seem to like him more, you can have him as long as you give me Chen and his beautiful voice. We can be friends right? >.< It's not you, but it's... not me


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

deal deal
no so I can have Xiumin and you can have Chen


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

Alright, that sounds awesome! Nope then, it's official *offers hand to shake on it*


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

yay *shakes hand*
Nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nah, but you are still cool ducky


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

UM YES


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

uhh idk
maybe???


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

kyoko xo said:


> Maybe.



NO AND YOU CANT HAVE GOLDENAPPLE EVER NEVER!
>:|


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> NO AND YOU CANT HAVE GOLDENAPPLE EVER NEVER!
> >:|



xD <3


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Yus of course <3 
xD


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

You're already married, so no


(I'm so lonely XD)


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes because yoshi.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

No <:|


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Nah c:


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

nerp


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

NO! 

lol don't take this seriously brah


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

^^
no

i've seen a lot of threads like this lol i wasnt surprised when i saw this tbh


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

yehhh


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

maybe......................

- - - Post Merge - - -

im leaning towards yes...idk....


yes.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

No


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

No


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

ya


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2015)

no why am I even posting here
I am already married omg


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

no ur too young


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes,running away with my best man!? DRAMA


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

oo a plot twist!

and nahh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> oo a plot twist!
> 
> and nahh



Why not???? So much drama we can make a soap opera and make millions and be famous


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

idk you!!


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

no but ur avi is gorgeous


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

hmm maybe


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

No I can't talk my ex back


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yes! 
(told u shawtie)

EDIT: NOPE


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2015)

Only in it for the Popsicle


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

well we almost married the same guy so


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

No I can't talk you guys back


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

sorry boo there was an objection. better luck next year!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Only in it for the Popsicle



_is that im only worth now?_

and yes


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

no B(
edit: k maybe


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd marry you over Daniel


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'd marry you over Daniel



B) id marry you too


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'd marry you over Daniel


same


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> B) id marry you too



My heart....


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

Aren't you married? Why are you posting here??

ugh ninja'd


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Aren't you married? Why are you posting here??



they divorced ((


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Aren't you married? Why are you posting here??



Gregrii divorced me


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Aren't you married? Why are you posting here??
> 
> ugh ninja'd



What?! When?!?!


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

Already? xD
nah


----------



## Forek (Aug 17, 2015)

No.


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2015)

yes
edit: we can spoon together at night
cause ur a fork lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Already? xD
> nah



We could get married now...


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Baby


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Baby



nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Omg what is happening..


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg what is happening..



LOVE ME


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg what is happening..



I SAW U SAW NO THEN DELETE IT

and yes
EDIT: NO DAMN IT


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg what is happening..



LOVE ME


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Everyone loves me now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> I SAW U SAW NO THEN DELETE IT
> 
> and yes
> EDIT: NO DAMN IT


What you wanted me to say yes?!? lmao


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

probs


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll take you back


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'll take you back


Omg really? Talk to mah lawyer hun. And no


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yehh


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

sure but I'll still take Kirito over you


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yehh



I already married you two


----------



## Forek (Aug 17, 2015)

No. lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> nope


Just to make you happy I will say yes


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Just to make you happy I will say yes



But I already married you two...


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

nah m8


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> But I already married you two...


I still don't remember that lol

But nah

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I JUST READ THAT TAG OMFG PHANTOM WHYY


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll marry anyone


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I still don't remember that lol
> 
> But nah


ya over daniel 
jk i got ninja'd but ya sure


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Never


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Forek (Aug 17, 2015)

No lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

guys remember when i revived this thread?

Check post #856 on page 86 hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

and nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> guys remember when i revived this thread?
> 
> Check post #856 on page 86 hehe
> 
> ...



You must be some god huh? But no


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

shut up xD

NOPE


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> shut up xD
> 
> NOPE


ya ur my boo


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ya ur my boo


I would over Daniel!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2015)

probably not


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes. Sapphire on fire.


----------



## pandapples (Aug 17, 2015)

I like cake


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't know you very well so no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## duckvely (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Mayhaps?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

No thanks ^.^


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Nah



nooooooooope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yehh


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

idk u seem nice enough


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Nay~


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

Nahh.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

eh sure (if ur a girl)


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Mayhaps? I dunno.


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't you already have someone? xP


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

i think we have confirmed my opinion.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Ya, no need to pour salt all over the wound. </3


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't you already have someone? xP



No but I'm pretty sure you got 'ninja'd'.


----------



## Locket (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know. I'd have to observe more.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

nope~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

okaimii said:


> No but I'm pretty sure you got 'ninja'd'.



I'm pretty sure myself~ ;u;


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo(+a googol more o's)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas

If only due to spite, huehue.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> If only due to spite, huehue.



I deny your proposal and request a restraining order.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I deny your proposal and request a restraining order.



Ouch, you really loathe me, don'tchu?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

No


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nerp


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Nay


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

I would date you :U


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

n
o


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

no~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Such noes.
Waw,
Much rejections.

Still, no. <3


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

n
o
spells
no


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

nup


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, because no is overrated


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, because no is overrated



get away from me you creep


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 17, 2015)

I would but poor fridge chan


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> get away from me you creep



Stop replying right after me, stalker~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 17, 2015)

Totally n.n jk sorry idk you lol


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

i dont know them


----------



## Buggy (Aug 17, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmmmm, maybe~


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nup


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nerp


----------



## Buggy (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah sure
Anyone who says the word nerp at least once in their lives is good with me


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Wynaut?
You seem like a fun person


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

No


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes bb


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yes bb



NEW INCOMING SHIP!
Lily X Life is Cake


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> NEW INCOMING SHIP!
> Lily X Life is Cake



OH GOOD LORD


no

- - - Post Merge - - -

Am too many people's senpai


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yea


----------



## mintellect (Aug 17, 2015)

...maybe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean, you have gud art.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe


----------



## duckvely (Aug 17, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nerpity nerp


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

ya sure


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

sure 

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg a bob the builder ad came up


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

nup


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 17, 2015)

No


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

yea


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2015)

No you have finished my art yet :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dam ninja no


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

nahh bruh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

No.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> No.



yo no te quiero


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yo no te quiero




yo me siento igual de ti


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> yo no te quiero


porque no? T . T


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> yo me siento igual de ti



Ohh I'm not fluent!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Ohh I'm not fluent!



Lel,pues ni modo,no vas a entender T - T


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

I took a Spanish class last year something about understanding

but nah arent you married


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

I took two years of spanish and can roughly make out half of what he' saying.

But no thankies.


----------



## Athera (Aug 18, 2015)

maybe first base


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Mayhaps


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

no no no
a thousand freaking times no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Hm.... hard to say.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Lel,pues ni modo,no vas a entender T - T



?Me har?as el honor de casarte conmigo? 
?D? que s?!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo no quiero casar contigo.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Me siento solo... Necesito tu amor >_<


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Me siento solo... Necesito tu amor >_<



Perdon, pero yo no siento igual por ti.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> ?Me har?as el honor de casarte conmigo?
> ?D? que s?!



No puedo
Ya estoy casado con Apple
Pero puedes casarte con okaiimi 

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> Yo no quiero casar contigo.


Vamos,que el te necesita! <3


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Perdon, pero yo no siento igual por ti.



Qu? l?stima... Jetix, ven aqu? nena xd


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Qu? l?stima... Jetix, ven aqu? nena xd



T?o,entiende que yo ya me case con AppleCracker


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Es rid?culo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Es rid?culo



Me estas diciendo ridiculo? ??


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Solo estoy bromeando >.<


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Solo estoy bromeando >.<



Ok! :b
(Letmeh guess,using google translate,hm?)


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ok! :b
> (Letmeh guess,using google translate,hm?)



Partly dictionaries. I actually have had Spanish in school along 6 other languages but my native language doesn't support latin languages a lot, so yea, I can imagine it was really bad.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nay~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Partly dictionaries. I actually have had Spanish in school along 6 other languages but my native language doesn't support latin languages a lot, so yea, I can imagine it was really bad.



yeah,spanish can be a language hard to learn,with japanese


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

I find learning Spanish relatively easier than Japanese.
Asian languages kill.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol I know Spanish a little bit, since I come from a Hispanic family. 
That's partly the reason why I live in South Texas. Hehe


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I find learning Spanish relatively easier than Japanese.
> Asian languages kill.



Especially Japanese @_@


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Especially Japanese @_@



Japanese has 3 seperate branches,
I don't even wanna start with Chinese... x.x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Japanese has 3 seperate branches,
> I don't even wanna start with Chinese... x.x



aw hell naw,its torture to learn it X - X


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Nope.



im married so naw


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, I don't marry a fellow colleague.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nay~


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

Na.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

nay


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nup


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

nooooo


----------



## Buggy (Aug 18, 2015)

No because KawaiiX3 X Goldenapple is OTP


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 18, 2015)

nahh


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Buggy said:


> No because KawaiiX3 X Goldenapple is OTP



I SHIP IT
#GoldenKawaii


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

nerpity


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

nah


----------



## Buggy (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah sure


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

sure


----------



## duckvely (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nyahaha, no.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope~~


----------



## duckvely (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2015)

Yas (bc im nice and no is mean)


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

no


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2015)

Yah


----------



## Locket (Aug 18, 2015)

Depends.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

yes becuase yoshi


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

I am already married

Just kidding I am not. Got ya, didn't I?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Forek (Aug 18, 2015)

No.


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

nah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nope~



why not??? And were already exes so thatd be awkward


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> why not??? And were already exes so thatd be awkward



Lol when were we even "dating"? And no again~


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

hmm no ;p


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Lol when were we even "dating"? And no again~



come on i hooked you up with that candy. And no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

no more chats  

nnnnnnnnnnnuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

#goldenkawaii

Nuu


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

you're already married


----------



## Locket (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

no
someone needs to add a tag saying "#goldenkawaiix3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Nuup


----------



## duckvely (Aug 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

no daniel

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Nay


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Nooooop~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Eww no,

You have Fiora anyways.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eww no,
> 
> You have Fiora anyways.



True, and I also have melia... So no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> True, and I also have melia... So no



She gave up after seeing Fiora a few times. Ahaha~

And no.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> She gave up after seeing Fiora a few times. Ahaha~
> 
> And no.


True but Fiora and call ways 
die again


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

No.
How many times has someone said yes?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 19, 2015)

NUUUUUU


----------



## Story (Aug 19, 2015)

Perhaps.
Though my family has had a really bad track record with marriage. I can only think of maybe three successful unions out of a dozen. 
This just made me sad. :c


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 19, 2015)

Perhaps to you too


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Naaah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

I didnt want you anyways


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Me neither, I'm straight~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no because you look like a player


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

no because I won't call you Daniel


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

No, because I'm no player


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup, I mean only if you're actually a kitten with sunglasses on surrounded my marshmallows


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

yes if you can make me chocolate with your cocoa bean


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

No.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2015)

We are divorced so no


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

Yass, loving dat profile pic


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yass, loving dat profile pic



yes becuase i was the one who made it


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

no pe


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

totally not unless they gave me 100% more starman


----------



## Buggy (Aug 19, 2015)

I would, but I don't have enough Starman. ;-;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no but i like your sig!


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

for you? if you gave me 99% more starman ;D


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nah sorry


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

Sure why not. Pansexual, single, and ready to mingle xD Actually im not. I hate people so I'll go hide and play ac:nl


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Buggy (Aug 19, 2015)

Sure ^.^ You're pretty nice and have a cute avatar, so there's something. :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Mm~ okies!
You have a funny name and an adorable avatar~ owo


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nerp sorry


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Derp, it's okies~ ;w;


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

hmrmrmrm did that count ^^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nurp


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

probably not


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nah


----------



## JessSux (Aug 19, 2015)

no...


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

gonna leave you forever alone


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nop


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

hbn


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

nop


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

we're allies.. turt+cheese so yes


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10 would marry


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

yes xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

ya we could wreck wal mart together


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

depends


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 19, 2015)

Already taken but noooo


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nop


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

probably you seem nice


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

still depends


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> probably you seem nice



Ninja'd? x'D


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

YES


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

hmm no  s4rry


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

Natty said:


> YES



NO KAWAII IS MY WAIFU


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

Still no


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

Yay  

You have domo in your pic. Lets get married.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

ninjas everywhere

but yeah id probs marry everyone here lel unless they were complete asses


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> ninjas everywhere
> 
> but yeah id probs marry everyone here lel unless they were complete asses



I'm not an ass, but I am a sass!!!

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

if you toned down that kpop sure


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

hmmmm no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

hbn


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

nah


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## okaimii (Aug 19, 2015)

no


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

nah


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

no because they're not blessed by the Starman gods


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

No because they are blessed by the starman gods.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

Yh, cause youve got a really cute sig


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2015)

Ye


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

no but i love your sig though


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

I've waited my whole life for this moment! ;u; 

No. No, I will not marry you.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

no


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

no because you are a princess. I'm too unfancy


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

Only if we keep on dancing 'til the world ends.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

NOO THAT SIG IS SOO EUGHH


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes because Kung-Fu Panda


----------



## Buggy (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes
We can obsess over pizza together.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes because why not


----------



## Mayor Rose (Aug 20, 2015)

If they take me on a really really great date... maybe. (;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

I can treat you nicely <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

I say yes to everyone so, Yes.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Nope~

- - - Post Merge - - -

love that art though


----------



## duckvely (Aug 20, 2015)

no
I love your art too


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

nuh bruh


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 20, 2015)

course not


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah
Nice profile pick by the way.
IM NOT A CREEP


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 20, 2015)

mm no


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 21, 2015)

nahh


----------



## Forek (Aug 21, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 21, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 21, 2015)

nope~


----------



## kassie (Aug 21, 2015)

Noooopeee.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes because shulk


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, cause free pizza


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

Yh cuz anime


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

nah


----------



## duckvely (Aug 21, 2015)

No


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

If youre a korean celebrity


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Nahh.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

Nay


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

nahh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

No.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry, but no.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

nahh


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 22, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hhhhhhhhhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hhhhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hh


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

n
o
p
e


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> n
> o
> p
> e



N
e
v
e
r


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

I
S
A
Y
Y
E
S
T
O
E
V
E
R
Y
O
N
E


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

No.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably not.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 22, 2015)

why


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

No, again.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

YES


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

no sorry~~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

はい、Albyくん


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

nah~


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

nah son


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 23, 2015)

hmmm if you threw in 5 starman cats I'd say YEAH


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

I say yes to everyone.
Your no different.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Nu thankies.


----------



## Athera (Aug 23, 2015)

heck yeh


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Why not!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure because Oreo's taste good.


----------



## Athera (Aug 23, 2015)

most definitely


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure why not, you seem lovely ♥


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, the cat in your sig tells all


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

No thanks ^^


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

nah


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

nope


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

sure why tf not


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure! Though I think you might be too young.. We can wait


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

of course baby its like romeo nd juliet


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Totally, totally.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Aug 23, 2015)

why the hell not xD


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Aug 23, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## Buggy (Aug 23, 2015)

100% Jellybean? Of course!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmmm maybe yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

YES YOU LIKE THE FRAY
(I think)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Eh.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2015)

NO NO THAT SIG NO DEFINITELY NO


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

yas <3


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

yep 100x


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2015)

no???


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2015)

Yh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Noooooooooope, fo' sho'


----------



## Buggy (Aug 23, 2015)

yes (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

maybe idk


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

I would date you for shiz and gigz,
But marriage is over my head, no. c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Mneh.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

nein


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Mm, sure~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

No


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

yess 200x


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes so you can be my sugar mami.

Oh that was meant for the previous person


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> Yes so you can be my sugar mami.
> 
> Oh that was meant for the previous person



Oh! Well then! Lol!

But nahh


----------



## GoldWatson (Aug 23, 2015)

No. Never.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes. We can ride off into the cotton candy sunset on the back of a unicorn, that's really just a horse with a cardboard horn tied to its head, singing "For he's a jolly good fellow." The end.


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Absolutely not.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

no


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

So many no's!

Yes plz why not.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Neh.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Nay


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

I say yes to everyone so yes!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Sure, why not!? When we divorce I will get half of their property... (cuz I don't have anything)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Ahahahahano


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 24, 2015)

yes~


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Unlikely.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Aug 24, 2015)

No


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Azza (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Yush~


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Nah I'm good. Sorry


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

No I am not interested.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Never


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Uhmm no ty


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes bc no is mean


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Yas, cause cats. c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Yep bc ur nice


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Definitely c:


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Aug 24, 2015)

For sure n.n


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nahhh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Fo' Sho'~!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Meh


----------



## duckvely (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Nayyy


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Buggy (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes because everyone on the site is bae


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Yuush~


----------



## Llust (Aug 24, 2015)

why not


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

YAY
Yes


----------



## okaimii (Aug 24, 2015)

yah


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Ye


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yassss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk


----------



## okaimii (Aug 24, 2015)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yass


----------



## okaimii (Aug 24, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yass



yasss 10000x


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

Y-yes 100000x?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

An even bigger Yass


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

YAAAAAAS


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

YAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yaass


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yas


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

MAH HART
BABY DONT HURT MEEE
I LOVE YOUUUUU


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

JK I LOVE YOU TOOOOO DW


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

No and can you please stop making these threads lol xP


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol that's the whole point isn't it xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

yes?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

<3 yasy


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol yass

<3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

COCOA X HARDY


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No not you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

fine then no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

I friend zoned you lol


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> COCOA X HARDY



0_0


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

No soz


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yyyyyyuuuuuuuuaaaaaaassssss


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

YA


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

no.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Why


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Wie.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Yush~


----------



## okaimii (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

Nay


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

nuu


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

Probably no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 25, 2015)

lel nope


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2015)

YES


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

nope


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yah
I say yes to errywan


----------



## Llust (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

No.


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Nupe


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yass


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 25, 2015)

Can talking pizza get married??


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Sure, I like dinosaurs~ c:


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 25, 2015)

No.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

No.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes
There's too much negativity in here


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 25, 2015)

It's just a game, there's no negativity...

Also, nope.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah yeah I know
No to you then


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 25, 2015)

sure~


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 25, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't know you but your bio seems sexy. I'd marry the heck outta you!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

yea


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Sure, you seem chill~ c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2015)

I love soda, yea


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

mh, yeah c:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

No.

Ninja'd.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2015)

No cuz you called me a hamburger.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes because you thought I was Belgium and for some reason that makes me happy.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> No cuz you called me a hamburger.



You called yourself a hamburger! >:U

And sure.


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

nah


----------



## duckvely (Aug 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2015)

Um no


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

no


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 26, 2015)

yes! 

(still waiting for someone to say yes to me  )


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

sure lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

yus


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaasssssssss


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

yes my love


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, you seem interesting.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, maybe.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

No


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

No


----------



## duckvely (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

No thankies~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Meh


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

ya sure I'm feelin risky


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nahhh you're cool though


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah of course


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Meeeehh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybeeeee


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Na


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Nup~


----------



## JessSux (Aug 27, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

nah


----------



## duckvely (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2015)

>Kpop
Nah son


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

nah


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

neh


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

no


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

hmm...I don't think so. But idk you that well.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

well fine, then no to you out of spite


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Yessss definitely


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

lol why definitely?

And sure I guess


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 28, 2015)

[responding with gifs]


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Nay~


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> lol why definitely?
> 
> And sure I guess



Well because you've always seemed like an amazing person to me :')

And yeah I guess~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Eh, you're alright~


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

You too


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Date, maybe.
Marry, nope.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not into guys at all so no


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Im not sure if you're a guy, girl, or something else, but sure x3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Im not sure if you're a guy, girl, or something else, but sure x3



I'm a guy! And I'd marry you too c:

Anyway disregard this post, next person. I'm taking up too many turns Dx


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I'm a guy! And I'd marry you too c:
> 
> Anyway disregard this post, next person. I'm taking up too many turns Dx



Tbh, your avatar is so perfect.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

nah


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Nah~


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

Prolly.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah sure why not


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

nah.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes
Yes
And yes.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

Depends on gender.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

HUEYHUEHUEHUE
No.

Ninja'd, yes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes
I love everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> Depends on gender.



I'm male


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

XD lol. 
Again, prolly. Idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yes
> I love everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



^v^ Okie.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yay marraige


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

I want pizza... (Sorry, I know dis is off topic.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Alright let's get married by don't tell my wife


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

o.e" ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Shhhhh


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

Ummmmm....


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

........
So that's a no?


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't know. I don't much about you!


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

naah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

Naw I'm good.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Sure, you seem like a fluffy person~ c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

No


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

No. How long do we have to go back and forth? XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, cause constant rejection only adds fuel to the fire burning within. <3


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 28, 2015)

Prolly. I still dunno.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Yesyes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

No you won't give me chicken

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn it double ninja'd
Yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> No you won't give me chicken
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Dang you, I want my fish filet back! >:c

And nope.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

You never gave me a fish filet
No


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Sure~


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

No you framed me


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

No, you took my fishy. :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

I GAVE THE NONEXISTANT THING BACK
I DIDNT EVEN TAKE YOURS I GAVE YOU MINE
No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Kay fine, have a rubber chicken as a sign of apology. :3
No.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yess


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

I love you


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Love you too bb


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Nah~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Mehhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Mmmmmmeeeeeh~!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh...?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

M-meh?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

MEH!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Mmmmmeh!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

MEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh....meh...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh~ M-meh? MEH!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessss 

EDIT: Whoops, got double ninja'd. Yes to cocoa, and meeeh to Alby~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh to both of you!
Meh, am nut worthy of a yes apparently. Meh.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Prolly. For the 100th Time. XD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, because you're an amazing artist, omigosh~ *^*


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Aw, tank you!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Aw, tank you!



Welckies~

And yush. c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

nah.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Noyes, mayhaps, perbe.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Okie then! :3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes again.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Ye-
MEEEEEHH


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Mm-
MEEEEEEEEEEH~


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yesss

EDIT: You ninja me so much Alby, no. ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Yesss
> 
> EDIT: You ninja me so much Alby, no. ;-;



Art of the Asian, ohohoho~

And yush.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Sure. ^w^


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Yh maybe


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Nh maybe


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Yesh.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah any day.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Mm, nah. I'd rather marry Niji over Dilu~


----------



## okaimii (Aug 29, 2015)

No


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 29, 2015)

nahh


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

nah.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Totally~ ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

^w^ Totally as well.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

I wanna marry okaimii


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I wanna marry okaimii



Interesting... I'd marry you. You are a nice person!

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD I'm weird. Anyway, it's the truth.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh I'd marry you too :')


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Nope, because this isn't Persona Q. xD


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

^w^ I like nice people. It's not very often u'd get me to say I'd marry someone. U and Alby are the only ones I said I'd marry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yesh I'd marry u Alby. ^w^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

D'aww~ you're a sweety pie as well, Niji. c:
Yesh!


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you! ^w^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

You're welcome~ ^^


----------



## okaimii (Aug 29, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I wanna marry okaimii



When is our wedding?


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder if people actually marry after using this thread...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

There have been cases... ya. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

okaimii said:


> When is our wedding? View attachment 145454



Dilute X Okaimii

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> ...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wonder if people actually marry after using this thread...


Just look into some sigs!


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> There have been cases... ya. xD



XD ^w^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> XD ^w^



Niji X Alby :U
I SHIP IT!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Niji X Alby :U
> I SHIP IT!



Jetix x Satan, I ship it down to hell.
Ahahahaha, puns.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

...!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Jetix x Satan, I ship it down to hell.
> Ahahahaha, puns.



T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> ...!



?ω?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

sure


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> T-T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



^w^" Eh...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> ^w^" Eh...



Pfft~ just ignore him, he's waaay into shipping people. xD


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

okaimii said:


> When is our wedding? View attachment 145454



Right now. Let's do this~


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

I might participate in marriage... I mean it IS just for the forums...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Pfft~ just ignore him, he's waaay into shipping people. xD



Im sorry,sometimes DA enters to my body and do this
T -T


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I might participate in marriage... I mean it IS just for the forums...



Dont!! I didnt participate, but everyone was trying to marry me off. Run while you still can!

And no


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

What's so bad about it?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Dont!! I didnt participate, but everyone was trying to marry me off. Run while you still can!
> 
> And no



u already have jacob ?w?
AHHH FACK SORRY! T - T


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> What's so bad about it?



Nothing, I hope.
Lily was just really popular apparently.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

...O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still might...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> ...O.O



Im pretty sure nothing bad happens
u can even make it in the basement


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing, I hope.
> Lily was just really popular apparently.



Boy I still am *flips hair* Jk. And JETIX STAHP.

No.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Boy I still am *flips hair* Jk. And JETIX STAHP.
> 
> No.



Actually, you're still famous.
Famous for the rejection of a thousand men. XD

And nah~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Boy I still am *flips hair* Jk. And JETIX STAHP.
> 
> No.


SORRY,UNDERSTAND DA IS IN MY BODY! T - T


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh...


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Okies~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Duh: meh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Mmmmeh~


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Yusssshhhh!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Yusssshhhh!



I Dont want to do it again! T - T


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Then don't, and no


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Then don't, and no



Understand i got a lil traumatized by DA couples >.<


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 29, 2015)

Only if you come back to Disney ;A;


----------



## Mink (Aug 29, 2015)

No but I'd marry your oc cause he has glasses ovo


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Only if you come back to Disney ;A;



Sorry...
But disney doesnt want this grey cat again...
Now they want Disney XD,pure shiat


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah any day.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 30, 2015)

idk


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

If she agrees, yes.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

No


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 30, 2015)

I would don't need no sanity around here.


----------



## chronic (Aug 30, 2015)

gimme <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

nah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe.....Most likely not!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Sure


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah wynaut.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah



Dilute said:


> Sure



lol, you just married yourself.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

If you won't marry me then I won't need to marry you


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2015)

NOPEDY NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you just married yourself.



Looool, my  internet is a ***** so I might've double posted lol.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

no


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Yea because
1. You've chocolate cake
2. Your profile pic looks quite attractive.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

Sure, since you're a goober 8DD


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2015)

Maaaaybe


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Yea because
> 1. You've chocolate cake
> 2. Your profile pic looks quite attractive.



Seems pretty legit.

No


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

nah


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2015)

Naaah


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

sure


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

nah.


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah defs
EDIT: Yes to happiness too


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

y not yolo


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

lol yeah definitely yolo


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

surre


----------



## rubyy (Aug 30, 2015)

YES WE CAN FANGIRL ABOUT KPOP TOGETHER LETS DO THIS


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

YES WE CAN GO TO CONCERTS IN KOREA FOR OUR HONEYMOON


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

maybe, i guess sure


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

yeyeyeye sure B]


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

you know its a yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 30, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> you know its a yes



any day

and yess


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 30, 2015)

sure why not


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Nup~


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 30, 2015)

yup.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Idk...


----------



## JessSux (Aug 30, 2015)

No way


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

ah polygamy...


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 30, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

sure


----------



## Katattacc (Aug 31, 2015)

Sure why not, she's cute lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

im already married to you so yes <3


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

okaimii said:


> im already married to you so yes <3


<3

And noope, already taken.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

yea haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol yeah

EDIT: Whoops, took too many turns. Disregard this post pls~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

xD yea sure


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Okies~


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

yes, you're so nice ;u;

now somebody please marry me ;w;


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd marry you any day <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

ya


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

I...I don't know....


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes.
Why don't you know?


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

yass but kai is priority


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes
Everyone takes Kai from me


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 31, 2015)

I would do anything for u riummi


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

What
Now I'm not even noticed
My life is a lie.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Have you even said yes to anybody?
No


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry
You ninja'd me
Maybe.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Have you even said yes to anybody?
> No




Depends. Ask whoever lived. LOL JUST KIDDING!!


But no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Depends. Ask whoever lived. LOL JUST KIDDING!!
> 
> 
> But no



Does that mean you're gonna kill me? ;A;
Also, ys bby. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Does that mean you're gonna kill me? ;A;
> Also, ys bby. <3



Wow, you change your mind fast.


No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Wow, you change your mind fast.
> 
> 
> No



I've been told that I'm quite the fickle person.

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Does that mean you're gonna kill me? ;A;
> Also, ys bby. <3



Lol idk

no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Why does everyone wanna "marry" me? lol

nope~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Why does everyone wanna "marry" me? lol
> 
> nope~



You're elusive and captivating,
A princess locked away in the cage in the sky among trees~

But no, just because you always say no.
So yes.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You're elusive and captivating,
> A princess locked away in the cage in the sky among trees~
> 
> But no, just because you always say no.
> So yes.


 Very poetic. I laughed too hard at that! But no lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Why does everyone wanna "marry" me? lol
> 
> nope~




Basically cause you always say no like Alby said.


Yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Very poetic. I laughed too hard at that! But no lol



Ouch, what a heartbreaker! </3


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe. Depends on the wifu material we're talking about here.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not so sure


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes now that you reassured me


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes,
Your rejections only fuel the determination of hungry men.
Me not included


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

No because you are a THIRSTY man
SEE WHAT I DID THERE


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wynaut? ;-;


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope.....also no one will ever be able to marry me until they like my personality and understand why i dislike everyone lol


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

even more no for that comment


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

You dislike me?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

I dislike everyone!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Okie......................


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

No way lolol


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

NEVER!


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2015)

Who you


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

YES


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 1, 2015)

nah


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

lol no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Dont think so


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah sorry bro


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cri
No


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

mm yea


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> Why does everyone wanna "marry" me? lol
> 
> nope~



You're very charming.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry Aylushy~ But no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Sorry Aylushy~ But no



That's the best thing you could do for me, don't be sorry ~

And naa


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope sorry haha


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

Yasss


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

Yasss


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Nay


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Still accusses me of taking his fishy so no.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

YASSS


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes
Yeand another yes


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

YASSS GURL


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah of course


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, I would marry myself


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

naa


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

sureeee


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

ye


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

yea


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry Aylushy~ I already like a girl at my school:c


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Sure why notc:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Not interested.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 2, 2015)

sure.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

nope


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Sure~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> nope



Yes defs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Sure~



Uhh nah sorry bro


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Haha, nope~


----------



## Athera (Sep 2, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

ninja'd

in that case yes


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

NO


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

no thank you


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Athera (Sep 2, 2015)

yes of course


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

yes of course 10/10 best otp of the century


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

ya probs


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya, you seem like a nice person~


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## okaimii (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 2, 2015)

Ryu said:


> no



Ur awsum...so if apple dissapears,u may be the second one


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

ehh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Wynaut?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

nehh


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

yeh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 2, 2015)

ehhh


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

nehhh

sorry broski


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

um


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

obvi


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

yeh


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

defs


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

yeah im gold digging for those chickens


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

ye


----------



## okaimii (Sep 2, 2015)

nehh


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

neh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah sorry man


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

ya


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

no :^/


----------



## spookycipher (Sep 2, 2015)

MaYB e ;;;


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Um no


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

ya


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mmm.. Not sure.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeaah no.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope.

The name's...not..RIIIICCCKKKK!! Lol I'm sorry.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 2, 2015)

YES.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

it is a mystery


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

rejected


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

stop


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

Uh huh


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2015)

Nahh you're such a baka
Wouldn't wanna break Ajay's heart either


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Umm no.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

youre married so no


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

naw


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

What why?! My heart is destroyed!
:'(


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

matt said:


> What why?! My heart is destroyed!
> :'(



I'm already married is why :'(


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

already married. rude


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Eh, sure~


----------



## jiny (Sep 3, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

No


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Nup.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

idk


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Nah,
Pimiisu sounds funnier. :U


----------



## Tinkalila (Sep 3, 2015)

no D;


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

i dont know u but u have latula in ur signature so sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Nah,
> Pimiisu sounds funnier. :U



RUDE


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i dont know u but u have latula in ur signature so sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My apologies, I just have preferences. </3
Nay


----------



## milkyi (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure m8


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

yas


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

yes lets make it work


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

finally lets make a baby


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

jesus christ lmao

naw, sorry manz


----------



## boujee (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol I'm good


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

ninjad! idk


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

mmm yes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

woah, okay.  No thanks please


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

rejected


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

i would but im too salty for you so sorry


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i would but im too salty for you so sorry



wow more like not salty enough


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

No thanks~

Ninja'd, so yes.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> wow more like not salty enough





Alby-Kun said:


> No thanks~
> 
> Ninja'd, so yes.



omg ouch from both of u 

naw sorry mang


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Ouchies deserve more ouchies.
So sorry, bud.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

gross


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> gross



</3 I'm hurt.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 3, 2015)

No thank you ^.^


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

Would not.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2015)

no because I can't stand Ryu and I'm still salty he made it in smash


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

nah


EDIT: Wow, ouch.  Okay, Ryu is awesome


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Bromance isn't my style.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Neither is it mine, so nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

You may be a team PKMN but...
Like alby said no bromance for me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

nah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

perhaps. the signature is compelling


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

If you forfiet the competition!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

nah


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

If he was a girl sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was talking to dilute btw lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

nah, no bromance


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry ryu I'm into girls ;(


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Nah sorry!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

no thank you


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

yeah sure


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

naw ur a dude


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Haha same no I actually like a girl at my school


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Thread full of guys today. Makes me feel comfortable.

No.


----------



## sock (Sep 4, 2015)

YAS


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

of course not


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

already married


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

not even my standards are this low


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

yes totally every day


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

no way gross


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

sorry but I would never marry you. I however would marry the real ryu.
you're still cool though so don't worry


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Nope, I love someone else.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeaaa x100929883


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

lets give it a go


----------



## okaimii (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> lets give it a go



ready when you are babe


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

shes already married *******
o i got ninjad

already married so no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Nup, wouldn't want me fugly face anyways~


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

yeh


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

ok


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Neh.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Yeaaa x100929883


that's not enough numbers babe, but still <3



Alby-Kun said:


> Neh.



nah


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

no


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Probably ^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Sure


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

ehhhh


----------



## pandapples (Sep 5, 2015)

probably not


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

polygamy is illegal


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

i'm conflicted.. i..i dunno


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

In a heartbeat.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeep


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

yess


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ofc


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

obvi babe


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> ofc



yeah sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: got ninja'd, shoot



Esphas said:


> obvi babe


nopee


----------



## Athera (Sep 5, 2015)

no, instead you should stay married with okaimii


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Of course ma'am, married to her forever~

so no


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, sure, why not


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 5, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

nah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

No


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

N o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Ew no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Could just reply with no but alright

No again


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2015)

Absolutely


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

Nah


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm sorry, but no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Meh


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

nah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Sure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## okaimii (Sep 5, 2015)

definitely


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes
Dady I have a waifu who I love though so I can't marry you I hope she don't see this


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

sure i've already memorize how to type your name by heart


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I still can't type yours for shot
I would be able too on a laptop


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yes
> Dady I have a waifu who I love though so I can't marry you I hope she don't see this



;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

No no no I was being friendly please don't cry


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

nah dont wanna upset ur waifu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I never said yes shhhhhhhh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I never said yes shhhhhhhh



orlly

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yes



..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> orlly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



IM SORRY BABY GIVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> IM SORRY BABY GIVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE



I can never stay mad at you


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I can never stay mad at you



Thank you <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

You're already married
I have a waifu

See the connection? Neither do I


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 6, 2015)

nope


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Umm no


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

yas


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 6, 2015)

no


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 6, 2015)

Of course fire goddess <3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Sep 6, 2015)

No thank you.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

sure


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

probably


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

we were married for a while.​


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes I so love her rn

Tho okaimii is still my wife


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2015)

no


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe...


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2015)

yes ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

i'll marry u any day  ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

That even a question m8


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2015)

okaimii said:


> i'll marry u any day  ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)



how does today sound ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

hmmmnah.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah​


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Can't spell your name with my eyes closed so sure!


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

you're pretty complimentary of me so prolly


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

i've never seen u around so nahh


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

YA


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yaya


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Why not a definite yes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

mhmmmmm


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

possibly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2015)

Yea


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yass


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## JessSux (Sep 8, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

maybe umm no


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

sure


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

no


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah sure!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 10, 2015)

:3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

yes again XD...


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 10, 2015)

XDDD Yes again.


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Neverrr gtfo jkjk


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## gababy (Sep 10, 2015)

noh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## JessSux (Sep 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Javocado (Sep 11, 2015)

ya sure i'm feelin risky


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2015)

Nuuu


----------



## okaimii (Sep 11, 2015)

yas


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Dilute will slap me if I say yes
It's against the bro code


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

yes, I would marry myself...


----------



## kayleee (Sep 11, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

no


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 11, 2015)

nop


----------



## Javocado (Sep 11, 2015)

no dice


----------



## Jacob (Sep 11, 2015)

for a party popper ill marry anyone


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Still trying to decide


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Sep 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Nah I am good breh


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 11, 2015)

who are u even

no lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have never seen you before, lol. Nah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

No


----------



## Athera (Sep 12, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

probs


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

You're like everywhere how can I NOT see you


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 12, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 12, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

nOPE


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Mm, nah~


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 12, 2015)

Yay. Again~ ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ur awesome. :3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2015)

yes again


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

noopee


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 12, 2015)

yaa


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

yea


----------



## riummi (Sep 12, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Of course


----------



## riummi (Sep 12, 2015)

definitely


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Without a question


----------



## riummi (Sep 12, 2015)

without a doubt


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Meh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

Not as much as before now that you changed your name. I'd still marry you though


----------



## riummi (Sep 13, 2015)

Better than that aerate person so yah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 13, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Albuns (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## AS176 (Sep 13, 2015)

Naw


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

yarrr (in a pirate voice)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Yasss


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2015)

nah


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

yessss


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 13, 2015)

No thank xD

(Person below, feel free to quote this to save yourself some time typing 'no')


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 13, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

nah


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Sep 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## Glambunnie (Sep 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

no


----------



## JessSux (Sep 14, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

yeaah no.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 14, 2015)

yas


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

yaaa


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

why nawt


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2015)

not really


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Nahhh


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes.
Touch fluffy tail.
Her fluffy tail is mine.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

I would if you were a dorito


----------



## kayleee (Sep 14, 2015)

Ya if you're hot


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Sure


----------



## kayleee (Sep 14, 2015)

Why not


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Ya if you're hot


I totally am, totally, yes B3

Also, maybe xD


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 14, 2015)

No but that's cause I'm already married and I don't know you.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

Your avatar looks like the gameguard mascot. And I hate gameguard. Unfortunately, no. I hope you burn gameguard.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

supercataleena said:


> Your avatar looks like the gameguard mascot. And I hate gameguard. Unfortunately, no. I hope you burn gameguard.



Haha, my avatar is Sirius from a Bomberman animation, but I see the resemblance xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

nah


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2015)

Likely


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 15, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Likely



I need to marry this girl for her to realize that jelly fish don't make good relationship material.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yea sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Double post sorry ;u;


----------



## okaimii (Sep 15, 2015)

yes yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Any day <3


----------



## Feyre (Sep 15, 2015)

why not


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure~


----------



## JessSux (Sep 15, 2015)

nope


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2015)

If ur icon is a pic of u then absolutely not


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Ya sure


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

No thank x)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

nah


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

absolutely not


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

wow, rude...


no then


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

I would marry the real Ryu ;u;


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

XD....

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I would marry the real Ryu ;u;



Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

no! and I'm never clicking that spoiler that reveals sonic either >_>


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 15, 2015)

NO


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

No


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 15, 2015)

NO.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

I mean I literally just got you married to someone else


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Holy crap turt queen, I am honored.
Sure, why not? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

#tymekoary always
yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmmmmm idk suure <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Nahh haha


----------



## Goth (Sep 15, 2015)

No


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

sure yeh


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2015)

Yee


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe haha xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 15, 2015)

Neh


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 15, 2015)

You seem pretty nice from what I've seen about you.  Plus I like your name, signature and user title.

Yes!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure lel 
YOLO


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2015)

nah


----------



## kayleee (Sep 16, 2015)

ya


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

no


----------



## kayleee (Sep 16, 2015)

wtf mate


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

yea


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 16, 2015)

Nurp


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 17, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Eeeh


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

no


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2015)

ehhhhhhhhh sure


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

hm naw


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

naw


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2015)

nah, I wouldn't marry myself


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## AS176 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 17, 2015)

Never ever


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

no, not into bromance


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

Not into marrying myself either


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't even know who the above is ;-;


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Sep 18, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 18, 2015)

nope


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 19, 2015)

Na


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 19, 2015)

nlo


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

For the apple? Sure


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

nah


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm straight but if I am really really really really attracted I will 

Will you marry me?


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

No, I'm straight so no (sorry!)


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

nah (although I do like Sonic the Hedgehog)


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry , but no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

No, I wouldn't marry myself


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

Nope :33


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

Meh, maybe if u were a girl


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm straight but if I am really really really really attracted I will 

Will you marry me?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Sure, you look like a fluffy animal. c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Rude, but I am a boy stuffed animal *\(^o^)/*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

neh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeh?


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 21, 2015)

Nahh, but that doesnt mean you arent awesome >:3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 21, 2015)

yes, i love marrying strangers


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 21, 2015)

Possibly, haha xD


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 21, 2015)

Ye, if hes willing to >.>


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

nah


----------



## Rasha (Sep 22, 2015)

nevar evar


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Sep 22, 2015)

yes, I imagine that if you were food you'd be Curry XD


----------



## Heyden (Sep 22, 2015)

probably


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> yes, I imagine that if you were food you'd be Curry XD



lol sure 

and yeah :')


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Sep 22, 2015)

no gurl u kno y


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

Ima male. No


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi Doppleganger! If I was really really really really really attracted to you, I will.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 22, 2015)

Possibly lol xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 22, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

Sure


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 22, 2015)

Nahhh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

omg, I always end up posting right after you, lately... XD


nah


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

No ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

Nah


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2015)

Naw


----------



## Mink (Sep 23, 2015)

yes give me your arts


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 23, 2015)

Sure would


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe not


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Eehhhh, maybe


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2015)

omg again???

NO


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

IT'S DESTINY, YOU MUST SAY YES >:3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 24, 2015)

uh no.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't you already have Okaimii though? xD
I feel like I've posted the exact same thing before.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't you already have Okaimii though? xD
> I feel like I've posted the exact same thing before.



Well not really, she isn't too active anymore so she didn't want me to keep that custom title xD so we're unmarried; though I still really love her <3

Disregard this post, btw.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 24, 2015)

No thank


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 24, 2015)

Likes john cena.... no


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 24, 2015)

JOHNNNNN CENNNNAAA


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

no.... for like the 20th time, lol....


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 24, 2015)

well above is a fictional video game character.... soooooooo

maybe?

lol jk jk jk absolutely not


----------



## Lily. (Sep 24, 2015)

Nope, I'm taken..... To jello, who I'm going to eat.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 24, 2015)

Lily. said:


> Nope, I'm taken..... To jello, who I'm going to eat.



isn't coming to this thread then like getting caught with a tinder when you're already married?


----------



## Lily. (Sep 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> isn't coming to this thread then like getting caught with a tinder when you're already married?


My husband is jello. The food. I'm going to eat him in about 2 hours.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 24, 2015)

You already belong to jello, I cannot intrude in that relationship =o


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 24, 2015)

Lily. said:


> My husband is jello. The food. I'm going to eat him in about 2 hours.



didn't answer my question.... and no i will not marry you john cena man!


----------



## mintellect (Sep 24, 2015)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

maybe


----------



## doveling (Sep 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Jacob (Sep 24, 2015)

yeah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2015)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

noh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

Nay


----------



## Mink (Sep 25, 2015)

if you're as kawaii as u say then yessiree


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

Mink said:


> if you're as kawaii as u say then yessiree


When I'm Kawaii, I explode with kawainess XD. ~Kawaii makes the world go round~


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

oh you're new! I've never seen you before


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 25, 2015)

Yass


----------



## AS176 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol of course I love you Ricky


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know maybe.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Uhh sure xD


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

yes XD


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 25, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

I guess


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 25, 2015)

Everyone's suddenly saying sure, so why not?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

yeeerrr


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 25, 2015)

Yush


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 26, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

nah


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2015)

YAS


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

sure


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 26, 2015)

No, my apologies.


----------



## Taj (Sep 26, 2015)

the frog maybe. Beastiality!


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2015)

Na. Too fat XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Moonlight- (Sep 27, 2015)

No


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

No


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

naw


----------



## okaimii (Sep 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

I think you're awesome! and I like you (and your brother)..but no


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

How could I?!
Jetix is a good person stay with him.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Yes



Watchu talking about? At least post a selfie! 
No


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

admit it you wish


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

nahh


----------



## Hatori (Sep 27, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Watchu talking about? At least post a selfie!
> No



Never!

Yes @ Lily


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

not _too_ sure


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

well, I would marry your signature


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

id marry you in a million years or so


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Mmm, I don't know...


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

too young


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

No


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 27, 2015)

No, I don't Understand the point in these type of threads.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> No



sure


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2015)

Since you keep saying sure...why not?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Since you keep saying sure...why not?



I say that because I mean it  

And well I won't mind but you're already married 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Since you keep saying sure...why not?



I say that because I mean it  

And well I won't mind but you're already married


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

mm yes okay


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes for the awesome taste in signatures


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Noo you are a stranger  (at least to me)


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

Marrying queen pichiinu would be an honor o:


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 28, 2015)

Maaaaybe


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Who knowss


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

you're 15 bwahaha


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah idc lets just pretend i am older


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

everybody loves yours truly because yours truly is love


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

maybe r u hot and rich


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

yeah lets do this!!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

OMG R EALLY uwu


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> maybe r u hot and rich



I am rich at being hot. if that makes sense


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I am rich at being hot. if that makes sense



Oh then yes of course.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

ahem, piichinu X Esphas 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Oh then yes of course.



in your dreams, Samantha


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

ACTUALLY THERES SOMEONE ELSE MY HEART GOES OUT TO.........:/ CAN U GUESS WHO...............:/


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ACTUALLY THERES SOMEONE ELSE MY HEART GOES OUT TO.........:/ CAN U GUESS WHO...............:/



Meee?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe , i wanna get to know you better first (insert lenny face)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

POSSIBLY


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 28, 2015)

I wanna marry all of you.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> I wanna marry all of you.



***** please


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

ewww cooties no way!!!


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

sure


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

</3


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

Ew


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Bump!



Ummm that's the wrong thread xD

And sure.


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

no homo bruh ew


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 29, 2015)

Everyone's saying no XD

Yez


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

NEVAR


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

you seem nice but


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol do I really 
I think no 

Nope soz


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Um who are you

yes


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

i think i met u before but idk

no

yes


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

oMg!!!!! xxoo yesss YESS YESNSHAESHFBDSF!!!!!1111 Yes. Absolute fan. ♥


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

*cough* No.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

too young


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

nah son


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

ya babe <3


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 29, 2015)

Na. You're too proud of dem danglers


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

yyyyes?


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 29, 2015)

Yez


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

you don't even have a signature


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

No, Cause you're married.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

No thanks
Unless you were actually connor.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd marry the person in your sig and avatar


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Too old for me.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Too old for me.



You hurt me deeply 




but it's okay


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes <3


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

uhhhh sorry social link aint high enough


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure, you seem like a fun person. c:


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sure, you seem like a fun person. c:



_seem_? hun i _am_


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> _seem_? hun i _am_



Haha, I suppose so~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> uhhhh sorry social link aint high enough



WHAT ARE WE REALLY DOING THAT *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yea sure haha


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

Sure


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Sure~


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

totally 100%


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah

jk babe ilysm be mine forever <3


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

of course


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

What social link level are we at, again?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Um no... </3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Yass. <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

No


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Bubblepower (Sep 30, 2015)

nopes


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

where are your red candies?


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No thanks
> Unless you were actually connor.



Love you too. ;-;
haha


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

No thanks ^^


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

well, you and Piichinu make a better couple lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

I already said no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NAH


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

YES


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

If you were a female, sure.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

well i dont usually go for guys but since ur so insistent xx


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lmao i don't date strangers


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

i dont date heartbreakers xx


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't date guys who lost an eye


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

nah


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Nope sorry Dx


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

You're already married...


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

its ok I am unmarriable LOLOL 

no btw


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

sure why not


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Aren't we already married tho

Stay mine <3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

you're so cute together lmao


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

I would but your already married so I guess no.


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

no uvu


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

you're nice enough


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

no and I aint ugly that is for damn sure. just as not understood and more on the Gothic side for most, if some don't like it tough ****. I also can be one of sweetest kindest persons in the world its not about what certain people think, when they think they are all that and don't even give others a chance.


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> no and I aint ugly that is for damn sure. just as not understood and more on the Gothic side for most, if some don't like it tough ****. I also can be one of sweetest kindest persons in the world its not about what certain people think, when they think they are all that and don't even give others a chance.



wait what have I upset you too?


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> wait what have I upset you too?



no not you at all the person above who called me ugly. Had to defend myself, you are lovely. always been nice! I apologize to you completely.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hm. I don't know you.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

sure


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

don't know you but you seem cool.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

Let's take risks


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

You're nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm nice now?


----------



## himeki (Sep 30, 2015)

No, I don't know you, and I meant Caprica


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No, I don't know you, and I meant Caprica



tyvm sure ok 

- - - Post Merge - - -

changing my avatar again lol! If ppl don't like it they don't like it, won't fake who I am to be liked!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Sure, you're a pretty nice person. c:


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

ty you are too,  very insightful
yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

actually maybe


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 30, 2015)

YES <3333 uvu senpai


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

Sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> No, I don't know you, and I meant Caprica



Wow I just got totally rekted


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thought u quit


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll never really leave


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe for that hammer

ninjad, nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow </3


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Yea


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Maybe for that hammer
> 
> ninjad, nah



omg back off you cant nag strangers for hammers

yes


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> omg back off you cant nag strangers for hammers
> 
> yes



Ok fine I will nag you

yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

oh looks theres one

uwu hmmmmmm i dont think so!

- - - Post Merge - - -

now 2


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

3? whats happening here

maybe!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh theyre all gone now


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> 3? whats happening here
> 
> maybe!
> 
> ...



yeah but do u have a party popper

yes <3


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

Yaaass


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

possibly



Jacob_lawall said:


> yeah but do u have a party popper



no cuz i dont want one uwu


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

Who, me? uwu


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

Naah


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

not too sure


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

...nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope, haven't seen you around at all.

Welcome to Bell Tree ^^


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

*shrugs*


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

why not!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think so (i actually should have a Lucina avatar then lmao)


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

sure


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

Idk you. Sure.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

sure you seem fun ;D


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

Noooo!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

maybe but probably not


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 1, 2015)

hahahaha (
< 333333


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

noe


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

too young

- - - Post Merge - - -

focus on ur photosynthesis unit


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> maybe but probably not



(LMAO at least I got a probably)

No


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

ya i was trying to be nice [ignore this post]


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ya i was trying to be nice [ignore this post]




(Why u gotta be so mean lol u didnt have to tell me <.<)

No


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> too young
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> focus on ur photosynthesis unit



do you even know how old I am?

also, no.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> do you even know how old I am?
> 
> also, no.




Maybe she was referring to herself???


Also no


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Maybe she was referring to herself???
> 
> 
> Also no



nope


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 1, 2015)

I guess


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 1, 2015)

you're married


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

no your married.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

No


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

no your cool and all but no

ppl can't handle my metal edginess hahaha jkjk


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Naw


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah c: Why not?


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2015)

eh idk


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

Nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait are you ryu ?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Omg yes


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 2, 2015)

IDK your married.


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

Nein


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 2, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hmm actually no


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

yee


----------



## Esphas (Oct 2, 2015)

obvi <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 2, 2015)

y-yes?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 2, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hatori (Oct 2, 2015)

........  yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Haha yea sure~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

sure


----------



## okaimii (Oct 2, 2015)

probs


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

I guess


----------



## boujee (Oct 2, 2015)

Only if you have money


----------



## okaimii (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I guess



but 

and sure~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

<3 yess


----------



## AS176 (Oct 2, 2015)

Not anymore *sobs*


----------



## Rasha (Oct 2, 2015)

please.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2015)

we are married


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

nien 
IGN told me not to


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

IDKY maybe maybe not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

neh


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

your already married so not allowed,
and naw


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

IDK I guess


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Um yeah


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

yas


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

yas


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

I love you too


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

yeah why not


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

possibly


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't date strangers >:3


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

I would but you don't date stranger lolol


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd marry you in a dripping blood gothic getup, all is black and cockroachy. yum 

those tags..


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'd marry you in a dripping blood gothic getup, all is black and cockroachy. yum
> 
> those tags..



um no cockroackies please(shudders) I am pretty clean but thank you and i'd marry you too ;D

I consider myself a hippie kinda goth if there is such a thing


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> um no cockroackies please(shudders) I am pretty clean but thank you and i'd marry you too ;D
> 
> I consider myself a hippie kinda goth if there is such a thing



hippie goth?




I don't know


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

no I would wear something like this only  in black, I might go for the red or purple



Or this with a black lacy shawl and black tank top, I might wear some black legging with it too


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I almost never wear dresses/skirts. not that I don't like them, I just wish they'd look good on me. blame my weight


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe x)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

No.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

only if you gave me all your amiibos and your soul.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> only if you gave me all your amiibos and your soul.



You may have my soul but don't touch my miibs!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

but I only want one specific _ugly_ amiibo. give it to me, not please


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> but I only want one specific _ugly_ amiibo. give it to me, not please



I would have given it to you if i just bought it myself but my best friend had to travel to Germany to get that one specific _ugly_ amiibo for my birthday.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew it was so special. I'm not jealous at all


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

I would but we're both married xD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

nah


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 6, 2015)

No.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't even know if you are male or female lmfao...


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd adopt you and make you my slave


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

meeeeeeeeeeehhh


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'd adopt you and make you my slave



Um how are you going to adopt me if i am still living with my parents?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

yes so you wont get adopted as a slave XD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

sure


----------



## cIementine (Oct 6, 2015)

yes. we'd have three children, and after 36 years of marriage we will divorce and i will marry into the british royal family.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

um excuse me but the british suck uwu

and sure


----------



## cIementine (Oct 6, 2015)

i'm british but i agree with you there !
yes. i guess we can give our marriage a second shot (;


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Ehhhh, possibly x3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2015)

no


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe I Dunno xD:3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

OmgItsAno


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Noooope


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

nevar


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

no.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 6, 2015)

Nope! Nuh Uh! Nevar Ever


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybeee


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

please.


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

nah


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Ehhhh


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

nnnnnehh


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

yes <3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

of course!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 6, 2015)

nnnnnnahp.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd marry the gif queen anyday!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes yes pls pls


----------



## okaimii (Oct 6, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

nope. I'd get killed by Ayush then killed again by P o c k y


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

of course


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

Sure


----------



## kayleee (Oct 7, 2015)

Probably yes


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

no.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

please.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2015)

im confused about your gender


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I don't even know if you are male or female lmfao...



I'm a dude, maan.

And nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2015)

yeah...?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

never


----------



## lars708 (Oct 7, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> never



Yeah but your upcoming Squid amiibo might be gone missing then.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 7, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> never



Yeah but your upcoming Squid amiibo might be gone missing then.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 7, 2015)

IDK


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah but your upcoming Squid amiibo might be gone missing then.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2015)

hell no


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

I would


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

No thank


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

NO


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## Llust (Oct 7, 2015)

no


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 8, 2015)

maybe


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 8, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

no.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

Nah m8


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

uwu


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

yea


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes~

Got ninja'd by Jacob, no. xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

Nah


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Esphas (Oct 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

that's gay


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I guess


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

I am not worthy enough XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

yea

ninja'd

no


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Mmmmkay~


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

U m m

Perhaps


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 10, 2015)

probably not


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nah, dunno you well enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Invisible post wtf

You're eleven, too young atm. Plus I'm married.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Your married so no

(；一_一)forever alone -cri-


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Are you lying?

Maybe.


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Are you lying?
> 
> Maybe.



I feel a connection 

//cries


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You choose if you want to get married.

Still a maybe


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure why not


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

/hesitates


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

No.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

If you were a girl or I was a girl, then yeah. But no.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 11, 2015)

Your a guy, so no.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Nup~


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Nah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Eh


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Noo


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2015)

yez  0w0 XD im seeing you everywhere 0-0


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

no thank you


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

No thank


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

nahhh


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybeeh


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

in a heartbeat


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

plz


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe not.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

No thankk


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

in a heartbeat <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

If I wasn't married
But I'm devoted


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't because you're devoted.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

You can always dream.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

I apologize, but my passion lies elsewhere~!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

no.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 11, 2015)

nahh


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

please.


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

once you give up that fetish of that obese penguin, yes


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

eh sure y not


----------



## N e s s (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure, I guess


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

idk of course <3


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure, there's no reason not to ahaha


----------



## Rasha (Oct 12, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> once you give up that fetish of that obese penguin, yes



I have many other fetishes actually, including guro, amputee, scat and furry. so yeah, tuff luck 

- - - Post Merge - - -



typhoonmoore said:


> Sure, there's no reason not to ahaha



please.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

0-0
no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Depends


----------



## boujee (Oct 12, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I have many other fetishes actually, including guro, amputee, scat and furry. so yeah, tuff luck



yaaaasss
i'm into furries too
like i even go onto sites too
such as
[X] [X] [X]


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 12, 2015)

Ew no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 12, 2015)

Good I don't want you anyways


----------



## boujee (Oct 12, 2015)

yes yes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Good I don't want you anyways



I'm sooryyyyy

Yes...?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Nahhh


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

again, in a heartbeat <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

yess


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Sure, there's no reason not to ahaha


^^^


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 12, 2015)

Why not c:i don't know you but why not


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 12, 2015)

no


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

Tried


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure~


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Tried



Must you always bring it up? XD 

Nahh


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

The heartbreaker would never accept my love. </3


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 12, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

No thanks x3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

yesh


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure!

_Wowowow, I got a yes!_


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes you?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

NO dank you


----------



## Rasha (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd marry the fox


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'd marry the fox



He already has a wife thank you very much.


Spoiler:  Isn't she gorgeous?











No


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

yez
hello typhoon


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Why not?

EDIT: I got ninja'ddd... but still yes anyways


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

yes, even though i already said so


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> yes, even though i already said so



No


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd marry a fox! ^-^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Maybeehh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

we keep saying yes to each other. ill go start a thread XD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh snappah lappah ding dong, I'm already married to food, I forgot


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

damn


#foreveralone ;;-;;


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm joking pfft, I'd totally marry you if I wasn't so unsure about this TBT marriage business xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

eh everyone's getting married on here XD


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 12, 2015)

Probably not. ^


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

sure


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

Wouldn't mind.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

Probably


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah. Sure. ^^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 12, 2015)

Probably based on your sig


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2015)

Of course


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybe some day, in your dreams.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not marrying a married man >:c


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

you're married.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## tumut (Oct 13, 2015)

maybe someday


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

I just need smash don't i


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

You're married I think pfft


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yee


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Yurrr m9


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

already happening
-wedding bells- XD


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

no already getting married!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 13, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Sure why not P:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yes if i werent getting married and you werent married


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

nevvaaarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Would I?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

does it even need to be asked?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

neva eva


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Sure why not


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Sure, lel


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah I guess.


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

ur married


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

Your already married


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

no. you're cool though


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> no. you're cool though



Your still married 

And I migth get married tonight.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yes
to me?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

sure


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

of course! XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

sure


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> yes
> to me?


Uh no.

Hopefully Emi


Sugarella said:


> sure


Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

apparently no


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

apparently yes


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybeehhh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

not anymore


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

No


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## Locket (Oct 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Probably no


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

No thanks x)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yes. someone to keep away the stalkers XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nope. stalker alert, bluewolf, KIIILLLLL


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yaaahhhhhh
Of courseeeee 
xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

no thank you


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

doi :3 we are friends right? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

in this case no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

rofl. nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

dat red squiggly line doe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

vat?
nevar evar evarrr


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Nopeeee


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yessss


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Lmao <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

"Mommy, whats gender?" "I have no idea, Layla"

yes once more


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Omfg xD

Yes for like the 100th time


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nope. you're a stalker


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You like uncharted.......
But nope....

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> nope. you're a stalker



NINJAD ;-;

Yas


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> nope. you're a stalker



What even 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

No thanks x3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I think you're already married?

Nah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I think you're already married?
> 
> Nah



If you meant me, no I'm not xD

Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

ARE YOU MARRIED??


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

he's not. neither am i. the wedding's off

obviously :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no im turning into a lesbian


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

LESBIANS ARE COOOOOOL
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

get me a nice ring


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

I guess not, pfft xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

i wouldn't mind taking you back


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

*gives ring*?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

well...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Hai 


xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

ooh lervly ring


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

It cost a lot bruh :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

gud. gimme  at wedding XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yay ok haha


----------



## Ruto (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I think you just got yourself someone


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

No thanks x)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2015)

Probably not my friend


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

no.


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2015)

You are married, so no


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

youre already married so no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

everyone here is married?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Im not pffft

No thanks tho x3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

sure!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm married but if I wasn't, there could be a chance.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

plz.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

no


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Nah, you already have someone anyways I think.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

no, im not a guy, sorry )=


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

ya


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

No, not interested in one that makes assumptions out of the blue~

Ninja'd: No thankies


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

no but i could set you up with my exboyfriend


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

No thanks, I know a girl who's desperate for another nice gal though.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

omg i am a lesbian set us up <3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

no.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

no )=


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

plz


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 14, 2015)

I might ;-)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yes. kawaii buddies 4 life


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes. I'm your yandere. ;D


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

_YES_


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nahh but you are still awesome


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

i dont want to deal with looking after the twins -_____________- (EYEBROWS)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

um im asexual implying id have twins is offensive

so no -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i hate children they are disgusting


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

sure.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

no.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

ya


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

prob not


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

No thanks x3


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 15, 2015)

no, but if i was like 8 and just discovered forums i might've, because the character in the avatar/banners is really cute.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Sure


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

Nah


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not into penguins so no.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, because I like the game in your avatar/siggy.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yes because yuno gasai


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Nopes


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

nah


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 16, 2015)

Sure


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

suree


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

I might!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yah


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 16, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

No


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Prob not


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Sure why not


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yez


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

No


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yez


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

yes yes yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

when's the wedding?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not sure! When do you want it to be?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

eh idk. now?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Haha, sure!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

go make a thread :3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Can you make it? xD
I've never been married before so I'm unsure of what to do haha


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

oki XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yaay! TY! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Check my latest posts <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

no too rude


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Nope
YOUR too rude

asking horrible questions at our wedding ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

you're >

it's already happening


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

totally.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

omg okay :$


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

nope nope nooooooppppppppeeeeeeee


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

yep


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

we're both already married


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

you're married


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Well..about to be. Care to join it? Be a bridesmaid or something?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes please commeee!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

no bc im loyal to sparro


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

no bc im loyal to mah waifu


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

oh. I thought it's over! *goes to take a peak*


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

nope.
still need bridesmaids,best man (or another maid of honor), etc.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

good luck.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

nu


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

gotta stay loyal to mah waifu~


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

no


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

they said no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope

The forum is so quiet at this time
never getting up this early again


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

no.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*NO*



duh of course


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

No


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

No xD


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

yes... 



Spoiler



is what i would say if i wanted to marry them. nty


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes...



Spoiler



is what is say if I wanted to marry them too. But of course, no


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2015)

i couldn't marry someone who just cops a joke like that


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

So sad


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Nope, you already have Lotus~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

why not


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

probably


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

You already found the one.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You already found the one.



who, little ol' me?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

*hackhackcough*whaaaat*cough*

yes


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *hackhackcough*whaaaat*cough*
> 
> yes



*coughcough*Huehue, don't be a tomato, Kawaii~ ;3 *hackwheeze*

Nah~


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

Ehh Probably not <c<


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

nope


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Nah probs not


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 18, 2015)

Naaaah fam


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

Nopeee


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

nup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Sure why not c:


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

oke :3


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

no.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe... Unless you have an Inkling Squid amiibo, defs yes then


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Nooooooo


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not worthy. uwu


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

mayybeee :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 19, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

eh


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

no.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 19, 2015)

No thank you, though i appreciate the offer.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

please.


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

pfft no


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

no.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

Nah


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 21, 2015)

no but you seem cool


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

nah


----------



## Samiha (Oct 22, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

yesh


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah.. um... You seem very nice. But, er. No thank you.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

eh why not


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe after we went out for smoothies together or something to get to know each other.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh yea, we could watch anime together all the time.


----------



## matt (Oct 24, 2015)

Melchoir said:


> Maybe after we went out for smoothies together or something to get to know each other.



I'll buy you smoothies


----------



## Esphas (Oct 24, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

hell no


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

nah


----------



## matt (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait your 11, hmm maybe not then


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

no since i'm 11 too and you have a thing against we da peeps


----------



## matt (Oct 24, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> no since i'm 11 too and you have a thing against we da peeps


We da peeps? 0.o


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

we da peeps
11 year olds


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

no ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

yas


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

No.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

noo


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

ninja'ed

i'll leave u and aerate with ur siggy quotes together


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Ty mink c:


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

No p-q


----------



## Daylights (Oct 25, 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Meh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

yah ok


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

nah


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2015)

Naw


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

No thank you


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

i dont think so


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2015)

You sure


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

nah


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2015)

What why I'm mazing


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nah


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2015)

No tar


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2015)

yez


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

no clue


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 25, 2015)

_no_


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

I believe so


----------



## Llust (Oct 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2015)

ok


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

maybe


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 26, 2015)

No


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe....


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nah


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

nah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Never


----------



## Rasha (Oct 26, 2015)

no.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 26, 2015)

No


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Sure


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nah


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm down


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Why not


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 26, 2015)

You're already married :/


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Samiha (Oct 27, 2015)

Nahh


----------



## Cherubi (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes because Umi Sonoda


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Why not


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

-__-


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Heh...
I already am!


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

no

they married


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 1, 2015)

I've only seen you like once so noo


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Uh no.


----------



## Kir (Nov 1, 2015)

Hmmm maybe.


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

sure

you seem fine


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't mind, you seem like an interesting person.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

sure why naught


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

maybe


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Nov 1, 2015)

no thank you.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Um no.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

NEVER NEVER NEVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

nupe


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

if i give you 2 btb will you leave me alone  lol jk


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Sure c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Yas


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

o_0 no...


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

O-O
Um..you're my dad


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

no youre 11


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

no.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

You're gay so no


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

i already said no u can't no me back, let me marry smol & gay


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Yas plz


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

-_-

do i need to say xD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Agreed c:


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2015)

nah


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Naw


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Still yes :3


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

still and always gonna be a no.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

definitely nah


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

"DEFINITELY"??????? RUUUDE

jk 


still no


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Already am


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

not meant to be mean! yikes.

at least we agree to the no.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

yep

you know whats coming...


...no


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Always


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

YES YES YES


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Plz


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

No thanks


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 3, 2015)

I could never marry someone who thinks Ringo is better than John.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Nein


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

-________________-


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Yas waifu


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh helllll nawwwwww


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah because Gorillaz


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Nein


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

yah


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Iie


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know 'no' in any other languages sorry 

So....just no then....


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't know 'no' in any other languages sorry
> 
> So....just no then....









wheeeeeeeeet


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> wheeeeeeeeet



SAME


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> wheeeeeeeeet



Gimme a break its liek 1am I can't think


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Gimme a break its liek 1am I can't think



my bad for not playing my role as god and forgetting it's 1 am there
but it's cool ig


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

i'd marry you


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> my bad for not playing my role as god and forgetting it's 1 am there
> but it's cool ig



Lmaoo 
Wasn't being serious btw if that's what you thought


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaoo
> Wasn't being serious btw if that's what you thought



nope, just saying


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I would not personally


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

sure!


----------



## boujee (Nov 3, 2015)

yee
/takes out ring pop
it's blueberry flavored


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

No.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 4, 2015)

Probably.


----------



## Cherubi (Nov 4, 2015)

No...


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

I already have my male and female slots full. Sorry! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

That sounds wrong O-O


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

no


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

nuh


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

nah


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

nah


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 7, 2015)

Sure, why not?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not really


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

nah


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

eh... sorry but i'll pass.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

yas <3


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like we're married now.
can't take it back.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

No cuz ur already married :3


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

you like pok?mon so wynaut. even got the best gen in ya sig


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

sorry but no o:


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

probably. yeah.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

nah


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

lets keep this no train goin'


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

nahh


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 7, 2015)

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

No


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 7, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

no


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

In a heartbeat <3


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Idk, maybe.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Naw.


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Nein


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

not


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

nah.

She's my sis.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

no


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

neh.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

neh


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

nah


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Eh you seem nice and funny

possibly.....?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

meh


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

nah.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

no


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

no but still a good friend.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

nope


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

no


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

iie


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

No


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

no


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 8, 2015)

ummmm..... you're cool and all but Imma pass


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

no, sorry


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2015)

No because... idk just no


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 11, 2015)

Nah. (Pfft you're nice but nah I don't marry people I just met)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

You seem nice, but no thanks.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2015)

Idk I only will actually say yes if they like Pokemon (Gen 2 preferred) and Homestuck and r nice 

But.... no you're nice but idrk you


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Idk I only will actually say yes if they like Pokemon (Gen 2 preferred) and Homestuck and r nice
> 
> But.... no you're nice but idrk you



Sorry, but I'm not a huge fan of Pokemon ^^"

And no, as well.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

nah


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

eh


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 11, 2015)

profile pic cute af and gif is perf so yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

no thanks.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yes bc ur cute af


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes because your avatar is bae asf


----------



## Esphas (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 14, 2015)

No


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

not really


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

probably not.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

-pat pat- no


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2015)

Nein


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Non


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2015)

Meehyeeahhuuuno


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh maybe not,


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

-pat pat- sure in a friendly way idk XD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

no, sorry


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

i assume you're a girl? if then, yes ?


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 18, 2015)

Never


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

yeh


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 22, 2015)

Sure lets get married


----------



## RainbowNotes (Nov 22, 2015)

sure y not we can have some cats together


----------



## asuka (Nov 22, 2015)

i've never seen you before so no......im sry


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2015)

No, i am sorry lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah c:


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

WE'RE GOING TO THE CHAPEL AND WE'RE GONNA GET MAA-AA-AARR-RIEED


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

im Vietnamese. yeah, I guess?


----------



## Rasha (Nov 22, 2015)

no thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

yasss


----------



## Rasha (Nov 22, 2015)

but of course


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

no


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

you wish


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

No


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes. I love your siggy.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Yess


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe, if I wasn't already married.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2015)

You're pretty hot

So yeah xD


----------



## sej (Dec 3, 2015)

No, sorry xD


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 3, 2015)

Nope. I'm too young to make those types of decisions yet.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 3, 2015)

Nupe, don't feel like marrying anyone, to young 
(DONT MARRY MEEE PLEASE, I beg chu ;w; )


----------



## Goth (Dec 12, 2015)

im like 14 so no


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 13, 2015)

sorry no


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sorry but no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

no


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

No


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 14, 2015)

twinkle twinkle little no.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

John Lennon can take me any day


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

No, sorry


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> No, sorry



Nahh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

No :'D


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe..


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

stained_cheri said:


> Maybe..



Yes because I love Cheri


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

No, thanks!


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Araie (Dec 14, 2015)

Noo.. that would be weird.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

Araie said:


> Noo.. that would be weird.



Sure!


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

no


----------



## Araie (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry, I was busy raging on the present hunt. Nope.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

No


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Nah


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

nope


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

lol no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

neva


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

nou


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

nu


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

nu


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

nwa


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

neut


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

naw


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

yes bsih <3


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

no


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

yes bcuz ur hot <3


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

never


----------



## matt (Dec 21, 2015)

Yup seems rather friendly said iI'm worth a lot on the tbt user value thread


----------



## radioloves (Dec 21, 2015)

No, thanks xD


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

ze


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## kelpy (Dec 25, 2015)

no


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

let's do this!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

no


----------



## boujee (Dec 25, 2015)

maybe


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

maybe as well


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 27, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Albuns (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

lol no @ nightmares

Idk \o/


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

No xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 27, 2015)

no   probably  ya  I doubt it's mutual tho


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

no


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 27, 2015)

yes i've already started planning the venue


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

uhhhh nuhh xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## okaimii (Dec 31, 2015)

why not yo


----------



## riummi (Dec 31, 2015)

Ofc


----------



## okaimii (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

probably


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

No lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

No.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

nah


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

Nu


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

:U no


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd marry Bucky


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

nah


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

Paperella fits perfectly!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2015)

always


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 31, 2015)

Nu, I'm to young for a relationship!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

naw


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

probably


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

nu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

nunu


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

nununu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

nunununu


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

naope


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 31, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah maybe


----------



## Aali (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Aali (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## scotch (Dec 31, 2015)

no because I don't even know her in real life. She could be a he who rapes children


----------



## Albuns (Dec 31, 2015)

No thank you, I don't believe gyroids can get married anyways. o:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hail no (my popsicle ;-


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Hail no (my popsicle ;-



welp (my popsicle actually bro)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Would be mine


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Would be mine



But chu got banned from the giveaway


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 31, 2015)

No. Lucy/Nyu are better off far away from me


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

WELL.....JOHN..LENNON IS...BETTER OFF FAR AWAY...FROM ME!
HA 

SO NO


----------



## Albuns (Dec 31, 2015)

Nuh uuh, I don't have a death wish or anything!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

Nuu uhh to you too xD


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Eh, depends. Probably not, though.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

Nah, but you seem really cool nonetheless!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Nupe.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

No.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Nah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

Nooo x)


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

No.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe so, maybe not. Probably not, though. ha


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

Leaning to no, but you're cool!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

You too! No again, I guess xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Of course<3


----------



## riummi (Jan 11, 2016)

no


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Albuns (Jan 11, 2016)

I dunno, maybe~

Ninja: Nah~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

No


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

<3


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

No srry ;w;


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

No


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

No.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Still no


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Still yes. Lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

No


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Once more, no.


----------



## riummi (Jan 11, 2016)

no


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

no !


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

nahhh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

No


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

probably not


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

noo


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe so, maybe not. Probably not, though


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

On Feb. 31.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 12, 2016)

u n me bby )


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Sure I guess


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

no thank you.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

//cries
i'll still take u no matter wot


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

//cries

ok sure


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

//cries happily


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

//cries happily with you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

yes lets crush wal mart together


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

sure


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

ninjad

.. yes


----------



## cIementine (Jan 12, 2016)

yes bcuz I luv u very much ur mokolicious


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

probably not.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 12, 2016)

no because you just said you won't marry me so it's just not meant to be


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

i may be ninja'd so i'll just say yes
edit: wasnt ninja'd hell yeah


----------



## cIementine (Jan 12, 2016)

;^) don't u know it


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Still no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## cIementine (Jan 12, 2016)

here cums the bride :^)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Gusmanak (Jan 12, 2016)

maybe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Probs not.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

yas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

we married.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

hellyeahellyeahellyea


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

YES


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

nah


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 12, 2016)

sure


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yas


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

omg id marry u too darling <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd marry you too aww!!<3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Yus!


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

nahh, sorry.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe cx


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

oh my.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

k so you wouldn't marry me I gotchu darling


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

if u like the Minnesota wild. we can't be married. sorry. otherwise, yes. maybe. sure.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Omg I'm from Minnesota


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

*joins into this marriage?*


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

woo marriage party


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not fateful 
no


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

at least ur honest about it. ^^^^
idk if we'd do well married. regardless, it's a fun thought, i don't mind polyamory.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

Suuuuuure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh*deep inhale* hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2016)

we'll argue a lot 
so nah


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe


----------



## reyy (Jan 13, 2016)

nah


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

probably not.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 13, 2016)

yep


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

sure


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 17, 2016)

depends :T


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

no
//continues saying no to each other


----------



## boujee (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

NO


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2016)

taesaek said:


> probably not.



bae how you doin


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

not even


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

naw you're a btch


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

yes because you're amazedoodles


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

nopeeee


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

not even if i was given a million dollars


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

YES


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

no thanks


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

same to you


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

.^


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

haha no c:

it'd be funny if I did and divorced you


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

YES PLEASE


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

YUP YUP


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

shureee <3


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

nah


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

nah


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

no. i'm sure it'd be illegal for me to anyways


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

obvi


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

nah


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

nah


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 17, 2016)

sure why not


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

yas cause bianca <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Sureee


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

sure


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

shuree


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

maybe


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

you said no before? t.t

maybe?? idek at this point this relationship is confusing.


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah why not


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

shoreeee y not


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> you said no before? t.t
> 
> maybe?? idek at this point this relationship is confusing.



I was ninja'd that was meant fo Sugarella


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

nevereverever


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

no


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

ew


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah but we would probably end up divorcing...


----------



## soda (Jan 18, 2016)

i have commitment issues


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

Probably...


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 18, 2016)

no because Tangy is best cat....


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

no


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 18, 2016)

no way


----------



## focus (Jan 18, 2016)

no


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)

no, but you're as cool as a cucumber!~


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

maybe, ur kinda cute I guess


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

no


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

sign me up


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 18, 2016)

I wanna be your King Foodmunch ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

no


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

no

- - - Post Merge - - -



pickle inkii. said:


> I wanna be your King Foodmunch ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



flowey <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

shure


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

im down for it i guess


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm already married to you...there is no escape


----------



## teto (Jan 19, 2016)

yeah this is like..
a loophole
let's divorce so we can get married again


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes.  I love Sadie, so I'll probably love you, too.  And your weird fox!! Damn gurl u got all I'm looking for!


----------



## teto (Jan 19, 2016)

i'm an adventurous person, sure why not


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 19, 2016)

Definitely yes.  I love adventures.


----------



## teto (Jan 19, 2016)

yes, we can go on adventures together


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I'd love to go on sweet adventures with you @Delishush


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 19, 2016)

sure bby


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

no


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 19, 2016)

I know you want me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

no


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll give you a name changer


----------



## Heyden (Jan 19, 2016)

idk


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 19, 2016)

No


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

no


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

obvi


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Of course


----------



## Llust (Jan 19, 2016)

hell yeah


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

hell ye


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

yep


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

No reason not to


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 19, 2016)

Who wouldn't wanna marry Miss Most Likely To Complain?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sure


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 19, 2016)

for sure


----------



## Lumira (Jan 19, 2016)

probably


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 20, 2016)

Sure


----------



## gh0st (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah! ^^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

why not?


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yeS


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 20, 2016)

No


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 20, 2016)

nah


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

yosh


----------



## sahpse (Jan 20, 2016)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

ye


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 20, 2016)

not sure, but the cat in your avatar is cute!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

yus!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 20, 2016)

Mmm hmm ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe for a day.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) mhmm
i got ninjad sht anyways this goes to soda fox


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 20, 2016)

i feel like if we married, it'd be a cheap wedding, but whatevs i'll marry you


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 20, 2016)

ricky, get in my belly
we're going home bby


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

No


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

NO.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

YES!!  I LOVE RICK!!

Wanna get schwifty after the ceremony?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 20, 2016)

uhhhhm, sure


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> YES!!  I LOVE RICK!!
> 
> Wanna get schwifty after the ceremony?



OF COURSE <3


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not a photographer, but I can picture us together. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

n.o


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 20, 2016)

You know you want me
I can see right through you
so yes


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes again because I think you're cute @Sugar




@Pickle, ok I will extend that to 6 months, but then I want to get half your paycheck afterwards.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

ye


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

No thanks.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

ew no way.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yESSS


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

no.


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 20, 2016)

i dont know you very well, but you seem nice!٩(●˙▿˙●)۶…⋆ฺ


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yes ofc.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

NO.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

no lol


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

yESs


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

sureee


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yess


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

when is the wedding


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

today


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

that would be awesome if your lovely bride didn't have exams tomorrow ;(


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

i habe exams tomorrow too

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

procrastination all the way woohooo. Lmao I'm in kindergarten so I don't got any exams. #2cool4school


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Updated tags and no


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

No


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

nu


----------



## N a t (May 26, 2016)

Uh sure, but can it be like, a friendship marriage, and can I see other people?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

No thanks


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

no


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

nah


----------

